# Firmware 1.2????



## Mom2AshEmBella

Browsing the threads at Amazon, there is one discussing that several Kindle owners have had the latest 1.2 version downloaded. Apparently there are only a few minor changes. Curious if anyone here has any knowledge of 1.2.


----------



## Jesslyn

Well that number hasn't made it to the Kindle support area yet.  I turned on Whispernet and no update for me and the 'Update Your Kindle' link is greyed out.  Here are the comments from Amazon
--------------------
My Kindle just updated with version 1.2 yesterday, but sounds like not a whole lot of people have received the update yet. Found absolutely NO information on it -- even Amazon still shows version 1.0.8 as being the latest version.

Only things I've noticed so far:
- NowNow is nownow gone from the Experimental area. Only "Basic Web" and "Play music" remain.
- "Check for New Content" is now "Sync & Check for Items"
- New option on a book's menu -- "Sync to Furthest Page Read"

The Syncing features are intriguing. What does it mean exactly?
I opened up one of my books and checked the "Sync to Furthest Page Read" and got the following message:
"You are currently at location 257. The furthest location read is 1 from "Timothy's Kindle" at 10:43 AM EST on October 09, 2008. Go to that location?"
I'm guessing this means that you may need to sync often in order for the numbering to not be so screwy.
Has anybody else received this update at all? Any information of other new features that I'm missing? 
---------------------
Sync's instead of Checking for new items (and appears to know the difference between multiple kindles on one account now, so it can keep track of last page each).

NowNow gone

Content manager can sort by Oldest First, not just newest first.


----------



## Atunah

I was just reading that too. Then some have a 1.1 version.  I must have the "ancient" version with 1.0.8.  

Anyone here got any updates?


----------



## MeganW

I subscribe to Len Edgerly's Kindle Chronicles mailing list, and just received this message from him:



> Hi all,
> I just learned that Amazon yesterday began rolling out a firmware update for the Kindle via Whispernet. I'm going to talk about it on the podcast today, and I'd love to hear from anyone whose Kindle has received the update. If you go to your home screen, press the cursor roller at Menu, then choose "Settings," and you'll find what version you have at the bottom of the screen. Mine is still Version 1.0.8 but if you've got the update, you should see 1.2.0 .
> The interface change is very minor, apparently. If you share more than one Kindle on the same Amazon account, you can leave off reading a book on one Kindle and then sync to that same place on another Kindle. Also in the "Experimental" area, they've removed the "Ask Kindle NowNow" area, catching up with the discontinuance of NowNow.
> I'd love to do a quick, three-minute phone interview ASAP with anyone who has 1.2.0 on their Kindle, so if yours has been updated and you'd like to be on the podcast, please give me a call at the cell number below and I'll ring you back on Skype to record your impressions of the new version.
> I wonder if this might be a trial run for a more significant firmware update to coincide with the launch of Kindle 2.0.
> Cheers,
> Len


----------



## bkworm8it

mine is 1.1.1 so I didn't get updated either.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

What happens to the folks who don't live in Whispernet area or have a slow connection? Does Amazon eventually post a firmware update on their site? or is this the first update for the Kindle?


----------



## luvmy4brats

No updates here yet. My Kindle is 1.0.8 and my daughter's is 1.1.1 (she got it for Christmas).

I'll only be excited if it turns out to support folders (but it doesn't sound like it) That's really the only update I'm hoping for.


----------



## SusanCassidy

I don't understand why I'd want to sync to the location my husband is at, in a book, or vice versa.  Strange addition.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe there are some families where people pick up whatever Kindle and read on it instead of having their own dedicated Kindle so the syncing thing might allow people who are reading a book on one Kindle to pick up in the same place on a different Kindle?

No idea


----------



## LenEdgerly

I've got 1.0.8 and I my Content Manager can sort Oldest First or Newest First, so that feature does not appear to be new with 1.2.
Len Edgerly
http://TheKindleChronicles.com


----------



## LenEdgerly

Megan, thanks for posting my Kindle Chronicles Email Alert item on 1.2.0 here.  It didn't include my cell number, which I'm glad to share here in case anyone has 1.2.0 and would be willing to call me so we could do a quick interview for today's podcast.  It's 303-919-7187.  Thanks.
Len


----------



## MeganW

LenEdgerly said:


> Megan, thanks for posting my Kindle Chronicles Email Alert item on 1.2.0 here. It didn't include my cell number, which I'm glad to share here in case anyone has 1.2.0 and would be willing to call me so we could do a quick interview for today's podcast. It's 303-919-7187. Thanks.
> Len


No problem! I knew you'd pop over here pretty soon but thought I'd share what I knew in the meantime.


----------



## Yollo

so, since it is unavailable on Amazon and the "Update your Kindle" option is greyed out, is there anyway to get the update beside being patient and leaving Whispernet on? I have 1.1.1, so does this mean I will have to wait longer than people who have 1.0.8?


----------



## Jesslyn

I really, really hope that when the update is in general release (one poster said that CS advised not released to public yet), that Amazon addresses at least ONE item that has been asked for (folders?) The updates that have been described sound lame, err...not as useful to me as I would like.


----------



## stevene9

This synch update seems awfull. Suppose a husband and wife are both reading the same book. They will be in different places in the book. You don't want the book to update on both so that they are both on the same page.


----------



## Chad Winters

Why give us that useless change and not FOLDERS!!!
ALL I WANT ARE SOME FOLDERS!!!


----------



## marianneg

On the amazon boards, they are speculating that the sync is so that each copy of the book would have its own "last location," but I don't know.  I turned on Whispernet, went to settings, and clicked on the menu to see if "Update Your Kindle" was active, but no go.


----------



## SusanCassidy

Each copy of the book already has its own "last location" stored.  If my husband and I are both reading the same book, we both have our places kept, so what needs "fixing".

After this much time, I think the change I'd want most is the addition of "Show only Kindle memory and SD card" in the Content Manager.  Now, you can show All, Amazon only, or Kindle only, or SD card only.  Showing everything the Kindle has locally would be nice.  

I've kind of gotten used to not having folders by now.


----------



## Veronica

Atunah said:


> I was just reading that too. Then some have a 1.1 version. I must have the "ancient" version with 1.0.8.
> 
> Anyone here got any updates?


I still have 1.0.4. I must be way behind the game!!


----------



## Guest

I have ver 1.1.1 and a greyed out *Update Your Kindle* selection. sounds like they just wanted to get rid of the *NowNow * selection in *Experimental*


----------



## drenee

Verson Kindle 1.1.1 (group of numbers), anyone know what these numbers might be?  Just curious.


----------



## akw4572

So, is the Kindle supposed to update to the latest firmware on it's own, or do you have to do something to get it to update?


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure but it looks like we will need to turn on Whispernet then go to *Settings* and select *Update Your Kindle* when it is selectable.

It may do this on it's own.

People without WN will probably find a similar option in the *Manage Your Kindle* part of Amazon's web site.


----------



## jmeaders

drenee said:


> Verson Kindle 1.1.1 (group of numbers), anyone know what these numbers might be? Just curious.


This would typically be the build number. I work for Symantec in NetBackup Product Management and our version numbers are typically like this: 6.5.2.19042, where the first number is the major revision, the second is the minor revision, the third is the patch level and the final is the build number.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  What does build number mean?  Again, just curious.
debbie


----------



## akw4572

drenee said:


> Thank you. What does build number mean? Again, just curious.
> debbie


It means the latest number they have assigned to an "update" of the softward.


----------



## drenee

akw4572...thank you.


----------



## Essensia

My Kindle has updated itself to version 1.2.  Why me?  Not a clue.

Haven't tried any of the new sync commands, especially the "Sync and check for new items," because I'm afraid it will copy all my Kindle purchases from Amazon to my Kindle.  I like to keep the list on my Kindle to just 1 or 2 pages.


----------



## akw4572

Vampyre said:


> I'm not sure but it looks like we will need to turn on Whispernet then go to *Settings* and select *Update Your Kindle* when it is selectable.
> 
> It may do this on it's own.
> 
> People without WN will probably find a similar option in the *Manage Your Kindle* part of Amazon's web site.


I tried that, and couldn't get it to work. I'm still sitting on 1.0.8 Those of you that have updated, do you leave your whispernet on all the time? I rarely have mine on, unless I've purchased something.


----------



## Guest

Mine hasn't updated yet either.  I just know where to go look for it.  It doesn't sound like much of a change.


----------



## sjc

OK...now I'm confused; because mine doesn't even have a third digit. My first Kindle was 1.0.8 like most people's (and could always sort from oldest or newest). My replacement Kindle (which I have had for quite a bit) is: 1.1 and no third digit (and still sorts from oldest or newest). Am I to assume that no third digit implies 0...as in 1.1.*0*


----------



## marianneg

sjc said:


> OK...now I'm confused; because mine doesn't even have a third digit. My first Kindle was 1.0.8 like most people's (and could always sort from oldest or newest). My replacement Kindle (which I have had for quite a bit) is: 1.1 and no third digit (and still sorts from oldest or newest). Am I to assume that no third digit implies 0...as in 1.1.*0*


I'd say probably so.


----------



## LDB

Perhaps that new sync feature is so if you're involved in a book club on a specific book you can all be on the same page as it were?


----------



## jah

I just in the last few mins. I notices I have 1.2. what made me notice I have a different version then before is that under menu it now says Sync & Check for items. I have not notices any other differences yet.


----------



## bosslady402

At this time, the Amazon website still says;

"We're constantly working on improving your Kindle user experience. Please refer to the links below for more information about Kindle updates. If you see either software version 1.0.4 or 1.0.8 listed in your Kindle settings, you have the most recent software. (There is no difference between these software versions.)"

and;

"Kindle is designed to automatically check for and download updates when one is available. If an update is available, Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and Kindle goes into sleep mode. During the update, you will see screens that show the update progress. The update should take less than 10 minutes and is complete when Kindle displays the Home screen. Do not power off or reset the Kindle until the update is complete."

I've left mine with the wispernet on and in sleep mode all day, and mine still says 1.0.8. But I have custom screen savers; could that make a difference??



jah said:


> I just in the last few mins. I notices I have 1.2. what made me notice I have a different version then before is that under menu it now says Sync & Check for items. I have not notices any other differences yet.


Do you have custom screensavers, or the standard? Do you recall seeing any of the update progress screens?


----------



## ScottBooks

Mine has been asleep with WN on since 9am...no updates. I don't have any custom anythings...Now I'm gonna use it for reading .


----------



## KCFoggin

What an interesting thread and I was going to bypass it.  One I will definitely keep an eye on from here on in.


----------



## thejackylking #884

I went to amazon to update the firmware and it has a link to explain how to update w/o whispernet coverage but then it doesn't show any info.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050
You'll notice it goes from: Automatic Wireless Updates, Verifying Your Software Version to Troubleshooting Update Issues skipping over Updating Kindle Without Wireless Connectivity. I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

LDB said:


> Perhaps that new sync feature is so if you're involved in a book club on a specific book you can all be on the same page as it were?


I heard it for kindles on the same account.
Still if it did sync like you mentioned...for a book klub or something, that would come in handy in schools if textbooks were in ebook format


----------



## lindnet

Another change in the new update that I read, was that there is now an option to delete the book from the Kindle while you are in the book.  In other words, you don't have to use Content Manager to delete books.  Is that correct?


----------



## jah

lindnet said:


> Another change in the new update that I read, was that there is now an option to delete the book from the Kindle while you are in the book. In other words, you don't have to use Content Manager to delete books. Is that correct?


Yes, I delete a sample that after reading it, I didn't want to buy, it great not have to go to the content page when ever you want to delete a book.


----------



## tlrowley

Could the new sync feature be used to sync your position from the sample to the position in the full book?  That would be useful.


----------



## Gables Girl

tlrowley said:


> Could the new sync feature be used to sync your position from the sample to the position in the full book? That would be useful.


I'd love that. So far no update on my firmware.


----------



## Guest

Maybe Monday for the rest of us?


----------



## sjc

Mine (today) said: Updating; it did its thing (I watched w/ excitement)* and it still says 1.1*  Go figure!!!


----------



## Guest

I have figured out the dastardly evil plot that Amazon is about to loose upon us. They are sending a virus to our Kindles. Once they crash all of our Kindles, the K2 will be released!



Spoiler



This was a joke. If this was a real possibility then someone like Harvey would have posted it. Move along...


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> I have figured out the dastardly evil plot that Amazon is about to loose upon us. They are sending a virus to our Kindles. Once they crash all of our Kindles, the K2 will be released!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This was a joke. If this was a real possibility then someone like Harvey would have posted it. Move along...


I just thought it would brick all of our Kindles the day K2 is released.


----------



## Guest

The only way to avoid it is to deregister your Kindles and send them to me.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> The only way to avoid it is to deregister your Kindles and send them to me.


Thanks I'll take my chances.


----------



## Mikuto

Trekker said:


> I don't have an "Update Your Kindle" feature in my settings menu, just my account name, device name, personal info, primary dictionary, annotations and available space.
> 
> Is there another place I should be looking? My current version is 1.1 (177110002)


That's where it would be. I have it there, but it's faded out. If you have trouble with contrast you might not be able to see it. Or it was removed with firmware version 1.1 which seems possible, since the Kindle seems to self-update anyway.


----------



## Mikuto

Whoops! My mistake, I didn't realize you weren't looking at the menu. *Smacks forehead* Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## vg

Has anyone gotten the update lately?  I'm still waiting ..........


----------



## RB

vg said:


> Has anyone gotten the update lately? I'm still waiting ..........


I'm still waiting too. Do you have version 1.1.1? So far it seems the only people who have gotten the update are older versions..??


----------



## vg

Nope.  I have 1.0.8.  Ordered my Kindle the end of May and received it the beginning of June, so I thought if they were going in order of purchase I would have been updated by now.  I know it is a minor update, but it sure would be nice to delete without using the Content Manager.


----------



## mwvickers

I, too, have 1.0.8.  I tried turning my Whispernet on the other day (I was actually somewhere where I had Whispernet access) and putting the Kindle in sleep mode, as I saw someone say.  I let it sit that way for a few minutes, but nothing happened.

I hope I'm not missing out on anything.  LOL


----------



## Gables Girl

Still waiting and I've had mine since last April and have 1.0.8.


----------



## vg

Well, at least we're all in this together - I'll post when/if my update ever comes....


----------



## TM

No update for me yet. I have version 1.0.4 so not all of the old ones are getting updated.


----------



## Makiah_P

Me too. It doesn't really matter to me though.


----------



## wavsite

TM said:


> No update for me yet. I have version 1.0.4 so not all of the old ones are getting updated.


Same here - 1.0.4, got mine last February.

Reading the thread, it seems you have to be on Whispernet, and in Sleep mode? I never let mine do that, because of the power drain. If I'm "online", I'm in and I'm out, no farting around!

Maybe I'll plug it into the charger when I get off work, and try the "online + sleep" thing, see if I get an update. If I really WANT one... hmm...


----------



## stevene9

I don't think sleep mode has anything to do with it. They simply aren't updating the newer versions yet.


----------



## MonaSW

Got mine end of August, I'm on Version 1.0.8.


----------



## Gables Girl

I think they are updating the people with 2 or more Kindles since it has the synch feature.  Those of us with only one don't need it.


----------



## vg

I have two Kindles on my account - I feel so left out  , kinda like the last kid picked for dodge ball


----------



## MonaSW

We have two Kindles as well. hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Seamonkey

I have one Kindle, version 1.1.1 and it hasn't updated.

Mine sleeps every night plugged into the charger with whispernet on, so it has had opportunities to be updated.


----------



## RB

Gables Girl said:


> I think they are updating the people with 2 or more Kindles since it has the synch feature. Those of us with only one don't need it.


We have 3 kindles on our account, and no update...we all have 1.1.1 though so if they're doing oldest first..??


----------



## Kindleist

I wonder if there is a method behind Amazon's Kindle updates, or are they just simply randomly upgrading accounts? Im still on 1.0.4 and I have two Kindles...


----------



## LDB

I suspect they are choosing the order for the updates in some Charlie Eppes formulaic fashion that none of us are privy to.


----------



## stevene9

LDB said:


> I suspect they are choosing the order for the updates in some Charlie Eppes formulaic fashion that none of us are privy to.


Actually they sent me a list of all Kindles sold and I send them 6 numbers each week for them to update. If you really need the update let me know and I'll see if I can fit you in.


----------



## intinst

stevene9 said:


> Actually they sent me a list of all Kindles sold and I send them 6 numbers each week for them to update. If you really need the update let me know and I'll see if I can fit you in.


If you really have that good an "in" with Amazon; what can you do about my March shipping date?


----------



## TheJohnNewton

Really there is no update.  They just change the version number to stir up Kindle discussions so that it will get more hits on Google.  Just another example of Bezos genius.  He's also behind the negative incoherent Kindle reviews and who did you think the "Boy Genius" was anyway?  ;-)


----------



## stevene9

intinst said:


> If you really have that good an "in" with Amazon; what can you do about my March shipping date?


I'm the update guy, someone else it the delivery date guy. We are compartmentalized so that if we are captured by the enemy we can't reveal the whole set up. Its very James Bondish. 

Steve


----------



## intinst

Figures


----------



## TM

LDB said:


> I suspect they are choosing the order for the updates in some Charlie Eppes formulaic fashion that none of us are privy to.


Love the Numbers reference...


----------



## Seamonkey

Too bad they are so cryptic.. just think of all the people using whispernet who don't normally keep it on.. just in case it is their time to be updated?

LOL about NUMB3RS!!

Lynn D


----------



## Atunah

It's on the Amazon Support page now. Here is what they are listing ad the upgrades with 1.2

Features in the Kindle 1.2 Software Update

This update (version 1.2) adds the following features:

* Image zoom: Zoom in on any image in Kindle books or periodicals using the scroll wheel.
* Enhanced content management: Delete items directly from the Home screen with a new short-cut key--scroll to the item and push the "backspace" key.
* Improved character and font support: New support includes Greek characters and monospace fonts.

here is the amazon page

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200226050


----------



## Mikuto

Oh this is lovely. I love the short cut delete! I hated having to go into the content manager to delete a sample! I hope it downloads soon for me!


----------



## Atunah

Same here, it was a slight annoyance having to go to content just to delete something quick. Great new feature.


----------



## stevene9

The delete feature seems nice. OK Amazon, so where are our updates?

Steve


----------



## wally

Sweet!  I was just thinking about mono-spaced fonts and going to send Amazon a note on it.  I have a bunch of text files and things just don't line up in any fashion.  I wonder if I can set the font (serif vs san-serif) or load my own too.  I can't wait for the update!


----------



## bkworm8it

Yip, I followed the instructions and still no update  guess maybe I'll wait till I get home and leave it on over night plugged into the wall so it doesn't dye.


theresam


----------



## Atunah

I haven't gotten it yet either. I still have 1.0.8. I turned on Whispernet and put it to sleep to see what would happen. Otherwise I guess it will get here when it gets here lol


----------



## pidgeon92

I did as the web page indicated, then restarted the Kindle, and plugged it in and tried again. No update, still at 1.1. I have sent an email to Kindle support, I'll report back what they respond with.


----------



## stevene9

pidgeon92 said:


> I did as the web page indicated, then restarted the Kindle, and plugged it in and tried again. No update, still at 1.1. I have sent an email to Kindle support, I'll report back what they respond with.


98% of us have not been updated. There's nothing wrong with yours. They simply haven't updated many units so far. Why? Who knows.

Steve


----------



## pidgeon92

stevene9 said:


> They simply haven't updated many units so far. Why? Who knows.


I know there is nothing wrong, I am requesting the information from Amazon so I can report back here.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I did it yesterday morning, and still no update .  Must be patient....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

pidgeon92 said:


> I did as the web page indicated, then restarted the Kindle, and plugged it in and tried again. No update, still at 1.1. I have sent an email to Kindle support, I'll report back what they respond with.


I never even got 1.1. I'm following the instructions now.


----------



## RB

pidgeon92 said:


> I know there is nothing wrong, I am requesting the information from Amazon so I can report back here.


If it helps any, I called Customer Support. I was told even though the directions are up on the Amazon site, they are still rolling it out in waves. He couldn't tell me what determined who got it when. He wasn't sure if was by area you lived in or oldest firmware to newest. He said you can try all you want to make it do it manually, but if it isn't your turn for the update, you won't get it. 
I told him they really should have been clearer in their instructions, and explained that it was coming in waves....His response was that the website instructions say "if available"...therefore if you don't get it when you try manually, it "isn't available.."


----------



## Esther

I'm kind of annoyed.  I still have 1.0.4 and after all the time they've had, and all the suggestions they've received, they come up with just a shortcut for delete and a couple of other things that don't seem so useful?  Image zoom and greek over folders? Geez!  And these two might actually be useful for me since I would love to load my scientific documents in pdf, of which I must have hundreds on my laptop, and view them with my kindle, but only if I also can separate them from my novels by using folders or bookshelves or something that helps me organize my content.  ERRRRG!


----------



## Barbara M

I got my K last March, it was 1.whatever, and reading about upgrades on mobileread I checked daily. It never changed. I got bored checking, weeks went by. On a whim, one day I checked.  It had updated itself from whatever to 1.0.8 withut my being aware of it. 

My battery is getting old, so this evening, I plugged it in to download my papers, and when I looked at it, it was busy updating!!

I tell you all this so you know that you might not even notice it had changed.  What did it say before "synced"? I don't know if I would have noticed without you all making sure I knew what was happening.


----------



## pidgeon92

And here is the reply....



Greetings from the Kindle Team said:


> Thank you for asking about the software update currently available for Kindle. To make this process as effective as possible for all of our customers, not all devices will be sent the upgrade at the same time.
> 
> When an update is available, Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and Kindle goes into sleep mode. During the update, you will see screens that show the update progress. The update should take less than 10 minutes and is complete when Kindle displays the Home screen. Do not power off or reset the Kindle until the update is complete.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Kindle!
> 
> Please let us know if this e-mail resolved your question:


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks for giving us the heads up


----------



## Wannabe

Thanks for the info Pidgeon. I left WN on all night and no update. Guess it just isn't available to me yet.


----------



## Anju 

I guess those of us no in WN will have to keep trying through the Amazon website.  I think I'll wait until after the press conference and then it will probably be available to all of us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tried it last night.  At one point, my screensaver flashed a couple of times, so I thought maybe it was updating.  I waited another half an hour before checking.  No update.

I left WN on all night with Little Gertie in sleep mode.  No update.  I left her in sleep mode.  It's been three hours and still no update.  I'm still on 1.0.8.

However, I did notice that when I took Little Gertie out of her pouch, there were no WN bars.  So I'm leaving her on the table out of her cover to make sure I get the max WN coverage.  I'll report back later.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was testing my whispernet last night and decided to see if I could do a manual update. I was able to. It took under five minutes and my battery level didn't change with the whispernet on. It removed the Now Now and all of the synch stuff is there. 

The weird part was that after it downloaded, my whispernet didn't work for about an hour. Then it worked fine and I was able to order and download a book from the store quickly.


----------



## Atunah

What do you mean you did a manual update. Through the menu? Or did you turn on Whispernet and put it to sleep?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I did mine through the menu. I don't leave whispernet on and I tend to turn my Kindle off when I finish reading so I check for updates whenever I have whispernet on. Normally it is grey, last night it was black and so I went ahead and updated.


----------



## amg

Mine just updated this morning when I briefly turned Whispernet on.  I can't help but wonder if, even if Amazon announces K2 on Monday, there won't be goodies for those with K1.


----------



## mwvickers

The good news is that if you follow the link at the top of page 5, you will see that there is a link (not working yet) to an option to upgrade if you cannot use Whispernet (which is my case most of the time).  I contacted CS and they said that there will be a way to update without using Whispernet eventually.


----------



## Gail

I see on the Kindle blog that there is a new software version available 1.2 - I've followed all directions for downloading it, i.e going to home page/turning on wispernet, putting it to sleep and waiting.  So far, no changes.  Has anyone been able to do this successfully?  What am I missing here?  Many thanks...
Gail


----------



## mwvickers

Gail said:


> I see on the Kindle blog that there is a new software version available 1.2 - I've followed all directions for downloading it, i.e going to home page/turning on wispernet, putting it to sleep and waiting. So far, no changes. Has anyone been able to do this successfully? What am I missing here? Many thanks...
> Gail


You aren't missing anything. Apparently, Amazon is rolling out the upgrades a little at a time; so one person may get it one day, and another may get it a week later. I still don't have it yet.


----------



## Gail

Okay then, it'll take its own sweet time, I guess.  Happy to know it isn't me!  Thanks again.


----------



## etiz

I contacted Kindle Support to ask about the 1.2 firmware upgrade, and was told that the 1.2 firmware will be rolled out to all the Kindles over the next 4 days, with heavy users likely to be updated first.  The customer support person said that they (Kindle Support) were only told about the firmware release today, so I told him that I had heard of its availability 2 weeks ago...

He said that there had been a "beta" release to about 2,000 Kindles, but that today is the first day for widespread distribution, and that Amazon is asking for our patience as it is rolled out over the next 4 days.  

So - maybe the firmware update will appear on my Kindle soon!


----------



## Atunah

Heavy users? Is there anything but? lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To confirm what several have already said, here is the email I got from Kindle Support in response to my email query:



> Greetings from the Kindle Team.
> 
> Thank you for asking about the software update currently available for Kindle. To make this process as effective as possible for all of our customers, not all devices will be sent the upgrade at the same time.
> 
> You'll receive the current update 1.2 within the next few days. We appreciate your patience.
> 
> If an update is available, Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and Kindle goes into sleep mode. During the update, you will see screens that show the update progress. The update should take less than 10 minutes and is complete when Kindle displays the Home screen. Do not power off or reset the Kindle until the update is complete.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Kindle!
> 
> Please let us know if this e-mail resolved your question:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=ayebffcf3379960956
> 
> Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.
> 
> To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Teddy
> Amazon.com
> We're Building Earths Most Customer-Centric Company
> http://www.amazon.com/your-account
> 
> ---- Original message: ----
> 
> ---------------
> 02/05/09 07:13:59
> Your Name:Betsy True
> Order Id: 104-9313193-9773830
> Comments:My Kindle won't update to version 1.2. I've followed the steps in shown here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200226050
> 
> You can reach me at via email at the email address shown in my account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Betsy
> ---------------


----------



## Mikuto

etiz said:


> I contacted Kindle Support to ask about the 1.2 firmware upgrade, and was told that the 1.2 firmware will be rolled out to all the Kindles over the next 4 days, with heavy users likely to be updated first. The customer support person said that they (Kindle Support) were only told about the firmware release today, so I told him that I had heard of its availability 2 weeks ago...
> 
> He said that there had been a "beta" release to about 2,000 Kindles, but that today is the first day for widespread distribution, and that Amazon is asking for our patience as it is rolled out over the next 4 days.
> 
> So - maybe the firmware update will appear on my Kindle soon!


Interesting information, thanks for passing it along. I wonder what they consider "heavy" use!?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wonder how they judge someone a heavy user. I turn on my whispernet once a week to download books but that is it. I read a ton but I doubt that Amazon knows that (unless they are getting info on how frequently I read when I have the whispernet on). I got it last night. So I am a heavy user? If that is the case then there are people here who should be ahead of me in line. I don't have a memory card, never mind one that is nearly full and I know some of the folks here have nearly full memory cards.


----------



## mwvickers

ProfCrash said:


> I wonder how they judge someone a heavy user. I turn on my whispernet once a week to download books but that is it. I read a ton but I doubt that Amazon knows that (unless they are getting info on how frequently I read when I have the whispernet on). I got it last night. So I am a heavy user? If that is the case then there are people here who should be ahead of me in line. I don't have a memory card, never mind one that is nearly full and I know some of the folks here have nearly full memory cards.


If using Whispernet is what determines whether you are a "heavy" user or not, then I'm in trouble. I've probably only turned mine on about five times since I received my Kindle.


----------



## Atunah

I have to say although I turn on whispernet each day so I get my gazillion new samples and the blogs, but very very rarely if ever,  do I put it to sleep while whispernet is on. It sounds like that is the combination they require to get the update?


----------



## Shizu

After I turn on the whispernet and put my kindle in sleep mode, it start to update in about 5 minutes or so. Update finished in less then 5 minutes.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To confirm what several have already said, here is the email I got from Kindle Support in response to my email query:


Thanks, Betsy et al - - I have blogged that here.

I'm still on Software 1.1.1 as well.


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> Heavy users? Is there anything but? lol


If you have not gotten the update...you aren't using you'r kindle enough

You lightweight!!


----------



## Wannabe

I left my WN on today while I was at work. When I got home, viola! My Kindle was updated. Wish I would have been here to see it, not sure why. Just curious about what the "updating" screen looks like I guess.

BTW, I don't consider myself a heavy user of WN. I only turn it on when I'm expecting a book or sample then I turn it right back off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It's pretty boring. The Kindle says that it is updating and tells you not to turn it off. When it is done, it restarts itself.


----------



## Guest

I just tried to do a manual update.  No go.  Greyed out.


----------



## Wannabe

ProfCrash said:


> It's pretty boring. The Kindle says that it is updating and tells you not to turn it off. When it is done, it restarts itself.


Oh. Then I guess I didn't miss much.


----------



## Malibama

Chad Winters said:


> If you have not gotten the update...you aren't using you'r kindle enough
> 
> You lightweight!!


OR, like me, your Whispernet coverage is weak-to-nonexistent at home, and you've stayed at home the past few days, to avoid driving in the rain. Yes, in LA we actually avoid driving in the rain (probably because we're so bad at it, lol)

MALIBAMA


----------



## Wannabe

Driving in the rain is the worst! Especially at night. Well....I guess snow and ice are worse. That's what we've been dealing with here in PA.


----------



## Malibama

It's funny, we have a cabin at 7,400 feet near Mammoth Lakes, and I don't mind driving up there in the rain and snow during winter because I'm in my husband's 4WD and most everyone knows how to handle the weather (hubby has even given me "how to drive in snow" driving lessons). But I do detest driving in LA when it's raining. People slam on their brakes and fishtail on the highway in front of our house each and every rainfall. It's just a mess...

[sorry to highjack, had to vent]


----------



## Atunah

I don't think today is my day lol. I turned on Whispernet 3 times and left it alone for a while, nada. I guess I can try plugging it in to charge and leaving it on longer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Atunah you can go to the menu and see if you can manually start the update. I believe I went to settings, went to the menu on the settings page, and the update option was no longer greyed out so I selected it. That started the process.


----------



## Atunah

Its greyed out. I just think you either are on the list for that day or you aren't. I don't think you can force it if your number isn't in the queue. Maybe they use serial numbers. Who knows lol.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It was worth a shot. (shrugs) The features I saw were not all that exciting.


----------



## mwvickers

ProfCrash said:


> It was worth a shot. (shrugs) The features I saw were not all that exciting.


The ability to read Greek fonts is interesting to me. I have been reading a copy of the early church fathers, but notes can sometimes refer to a Greek word. Right now, the Kindle cannot read them, and it just shows me boxes with question marks in them. LOL


----------



## luvshihtzu

Just got my update an hour ago after putting the Kindle into sleep mode.  Glanced over just in time to see the screen flash a couple of times after it turned off the Kindle screen saver.  Had my fingers crossed just in case, but everything turned out ok.  Got my Kindle the beginning of January with the 1.1.1 software and only have turned it on for a few minutes each day.  Not sure how the order was chosen, but everyone else should get their update very soon.  

luvshihtzu


----------



## Atunah

I am starting to feel left out, its like Highschool all over again


----------



## luvshihtzu

Atunah,
I don't think this is anything as bad as high school was for most of us. Am glad those years are way behind me.
luvshihtzu
By the way, these new software improvements are not very exciting, at least for me.


----------



## traceyreads

Still no update for me either after leaving WN on all day....


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> I am starting to feel left out, its like Highschool all over again


That's why it's good that high school is long over!

I have these periodic dreams that they have searched my record and figured out I didn't finish a HS math class. Always lots of anxiety about how to get back to take it, I can't remember the combination to my locker, etc.

Then the other night, I had a dream that they found out I hadn't finished my junior and senior year. This time, I got mad. LOL. I kept saying, look, I graduated 36 years ago. If you just figured out I missed two years, that's your problem, not mine.

Why why why do I have these dreams?

L


----------



## KCFoggin

luvshihtzu said:


> Just got my update an hour ago after putting the Kindle into sleep mode. Glanced over just in time to see the screen flash a couple of times after it turned off the Kindle screen saver. Had my fingers crossed just in case, but everything turned out ok. Got my Kindle the beginning of January with the 1.1.1 software and only have turned it on for a few minutes each day. Not sure how the order was chosen, but everyone else should get their update very soon.
> 
> luvshihtzu


Trying not to be nosey but where or at least what part of the country do you live in? Maybe we can narrow down areas in the wave of updates going out.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Northern Virginia


----------



## traceyreads

Good approach KC - I'm in Northern California.


----------



## Gail

I'm in Los Angeles...nothing yet!


----------



## Atunah

Saw this on Amazon, the answer another customer got about the upgrade. This is almost getting funny now 



> I asked Amazon, why my Kindle( Version 1.0 was not updating? This is the answer they send me:
> 
> "Thank you for asking about the software update currently available for Kindle. To make this process as effective as possible for all of our customers, not all devices will be sent certain upgrades.Some releases are device specific.
> 
> The recent software release for Kindle (version 1.2) adds the following features:
> - Image zoom: Zoom in on any image in Kindle books or periodicals using the scroll wheel.
> - Enhanced content management: Delete items directly from the Home screen with a new short-cut key--scroll to the item and push the "backspace" key.
> - Improved character and font support: New support includes Greek characters and monospace fonts.
> 
> This update will occur on a region by region bases and may not be in your area for a few more weeks.
> 
> I hope you found this information useful. Of course, we're always happy to answer your questions. Our goal is to help you get the most out of your Kindle experience."
> 
> Could this mean, my Kindle might not be updated at all? I had a Kindle 1.1 till after Christmas, when it was exchanged for defective screen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

"Not all devices will be sent certain upgrades."  

Has anybody with 1.0.8 been updated?  Maybe that's my problem.  I've never had 1.1.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

gertiekindle said:


> "Not all devices will be sent certain upgrades."
> 
> Has anybody with 1.0.8 been updated? Maybe that's my problem. I've never had 1.1.


Hmm. I also have 1.0.8 and live in VA. So if its region by region why haven't I gotten mine?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d said:


> Hmm. I also have 1.0.8 and live in VA. So if its region by region why haven't I gotten mine?


When did you get your Kindle? I got mine last August.


----------



## CS

I got it today. I went to the settings and the option to upgrade was no longer grayed out. It took about a minute overall.

As expected, the update is nothing special. At least NowNow is gone though. I hated having that outdated, unusable crap on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm in Northern VA, got my Kindle last July, have version 1.0.8 and have not updated.  WN is generally on all the time but the last couple of weeks I've been turning WN off since I'm in the Pentagon and (1) there's no signal and (2) I don't want it die trying to get a signal all day.  That happens to my cell phone if I forget to turn it off and it's a pain.  But I'm off tomorrow, so WN will be on 24/7 until Monday morning.  I regularly let my Kindle sleep while I am sleeping and recharge it at the same time.

Ann

edit:  I have only Amazon 'screensavers' and my 'update' option is grayed out so not yet available.


----------



## Atunah

I am in TX and still have 1.0.8, got my refurb in December.


----------



## RB

This is probably a stupid question, but did any of you who got the update, have personalized screen savers?  I just want to be sure that wouldn't mess anything up, or prevent mine from getting the update.....


----------



## tecwritr

It may be that you have to do it manually.  That's what I just did.  I'm now at 1.2


----------



## Atunah

Well, rub it in will ya


----------



## KCFoggin

gertiekindle said:


> "Not all devices will be sent certain upgrades."
> 
> Has anybody with 1.0.8 been updated? Maybe that's my problem. I've never had 1.1.


Nope! Not I.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I received 1.2 about an hour ago.










The photo zoom is a nice feature. (Clicking the scroll wheel the cursor is beside an image will cause the image to be displayed full-screen.)










Now Now is gone, as we all know.









Still trying to figure out the 'Sync to furthest page read'...


----------



## KCFoggin

tecwritr said:


> It may be that you have to do it manually. That's what I just did. I'm now at 1.2


So I'm assuming your "update" choice was black and not grey?


----------



## KBoards Admin

It seems to be offering to move you to the page that is furthest read in the book, regardless of which Kindle on your account has read that far. However, it doesn't seem to be up-to-the-minute, as is evident from the screenshot:


----------



## Atunah

Isn't that an odd feature? So you can check how far in the same book your family member got compared to you? Not really getting this. If they can do something so out there, why not at least one folder for the samples.


----------



## Jesslyn

Gail said:


> I'm in Los Angeles...nothing yet!


Another LA gurl and nada for me


----------



## Malibama

Thanks for the screen shots Harvey; it's nice to know what to expect 

Gail & Jesslyn:  I'm in Malibu.  We should schedule an LA area Kindleboarders meetup sometime!


----------



## tessa

This morning around 11am EST I notice that I was updated from 1.0.8 to 1.2 I had W/N on for only about 1 minute.

I only have 1 kindle on my account.

I got my Kindle in May and I was a 1.0.4


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have 1.0.8 and my daughter has 1.1.1. We're in Maryland and nothing yet. Her whispernet is rarely on, mine is always on.

I've had mine since last March it was replaced once, she's had hers since November (hers must have been one of the last ones shipped before they ran out)


----------



## Gail

Malibama - good idea, but not today....raining too hard!  And Tessa...you are such a show off!  lol


----------



## Jesslyn

Malibama said:


> Thanks for the screen shots Harvey; it's nice to know what to expect
> 
> Gail & Jesslyn: I'm in Malibu. We should schedule an LA area Kindleboarders meetup sometime!


That brought to mind times when my daughter and I would 'books & pizza'. We'd go to the bookstore, then stop into Pizza Hut to eat, not talk to each other and read. I can see us now--briefly admiring each other's Kindles, then settling down to a nice read w/ coffee.


----------



## tessa

Gail said:


> Malibama - good idea, but not today....raining too hard! And Tessa...you are such a show off! lol


Why I'm I a show off?
Tessa


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, still waiting...

You'd think they'd treat the FAQ author with a bit more respect! LOL

L


----------



## Gail

tessa said:


> This morning around 11am EST I notice that I was updated from 1.0.8 to 1.2 I had W/N on for only about 1 minute.
> 
> I only have 1 kindle on my account.
> 
> I got my Kindle in May and I was a 1.0.4


----------



## Gail

Cause you got it in ONE MINUTE and my kindle's just been lying there all day, looking forlorn and WAITING!  (She bears an uncanny resemblance to Emily Dickenson)!


----------



## Anju 

I just tried to do mine in the Amazon help page, and it would not connect! BAH

I'm in Mexico and have had mine since June


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've had my kindle's WN on since the thread started, but still no update


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I do not have a custom screen saver. I am too much of a wuss to try and add stuff like that.


----------



## MonaSW

I am updating as we speak. The update didn't happen on it's own, but when I went to the settings menu, the link to update was there. So I did.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

MonaSW said:


> I am updating as we speak. The update didn't happen on it's own, but when I went to the settings menu, the link to update was there. So I did.


Snap! the update tag is faded...I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Jaderose

I manually updated mine.  I had tried putting it to sleep like it said, but that didnt work.  The second time around I just let it be.  When it went to sleep by itself, the update started.

Hoa


----------



## MonaSW

Vegas_Asian said:


> Snap! the update tag is faded...I guess I'll have to wait.


LOL, amazing how the update is going out piecemeal across the ownership.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've only had my kindle for 3 month. Her birthday is on the 3rd of November


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

gertiekindle said:


> When did you get your Kindle? I got mine last August.


Mine is a refurb, received in Dec.


----------



## Leslie

Sir Sterndale Bennett is still waiting...

L


----------



## LDB

Atunah said:


> Saw this on Amazon, the answer another customer got about the upgrade. This is almost getting funny now
> 
> Quote
> This update will occur on a region by region _*bases*_ and may not be in your area for a few more weeks.


Well there's the answer. I'm not military or a baseball player so I'm not on any of the bases in the country. I'll never be upgraded.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Every time I wake up Little Gertie, there are no bars on WN.  Has anyone else seen that happen?  Maybe that's why I never got upgraded to 1.1.  

I've tried a manual update several times and the bar is still grayed out.


----------



## KCFoggin

gertiekindle said:


> Every time I wake up Little Gertie, there are no bars on WN. Has anyone else seen that happen? Maybe that's why I never got upgraded to 1.1.


I find if I leave KC's Kindle by a window, I get more bars after a few minutes.


----------



## mwvickers

Harvey said:


> It seems to be offering to move you to the page that is furthest read in the book, regardless of which Kindle on your account has read that far.


The only thing I can think of for that sync would be for those whose Kindle's occasionally open several pages prior to where they actually were, or perhaps to allow you to jump to the farthest page once you have read a sample if you order the book (that way you don't have to page back through).

Just guessing here.


----------



## traceyreads

I turned on Whispernet this morning - and received the upgrade, finally.  Now I don't have to obsess about it any longer.


----------



## JoAnn

I received the update just a few minutes ago.  I first went to Settings, clicked on the "Menu" again, selected "Restart".  When the restart was finished, I clicked again on Menu/Settings/Menu - and the "Update Your Kindle" was active.  Clicked on "Update Your Kindle" and the update immediately started.  I'm not sure if what I did made any difference - but prior to these steps, the "Update Your Kindle" was greyed out.  I now have the update.


----------



## mwvickers

JoAnn said:


> I received the update just a few minutes ago. I first went to Settings, clicked on the "Menu" again, selected "Restart". When the restart was finished, I clicked again on Menu/Settings/Menu - and the "Update Your Kindle" was active. Clicked on "Update Your Kindle" and the update immediately started. I'm not sure if what I did made any difference - but prior to these steps, the "Update Your Kindle" was greyed out. I now have the update.


You did all this with Whispernet on?


----------



## ccs122300

I ordered a bunch of free books early this morning and while making the kids breakfast, I charged my girl with whispernet on and in sleep mode.  I checked after about 5 mins and it had updated AND downloaded my new books!  What a little multitasker!


----------



## mwvickers

JoAnn said:


> I received the update just a few minutes ago. I first went to Settings, clicked on the "Menu" again, selected "Restart". When the restart was finished, I clicked again on Menu/Settings/Menu - and the "Update Your Kindle" was active. Clicked on "Update Your Kindle" and the update immediately started. I'm not sure if what I did made any difference - but prior to these steps, the "Update Your Kindle" was greyed out. I now have the update.


I tried this. Still nothing. Oh, well.


----------



## Atunah

I just got it too. I turned on Whispernet for only a few minutes this morning like I always do to get samples and blogs, then had a cup of coffee and read with it off. Then just to see I went into the settings to see if the upgrade line was still grayed out, it was not. So I clicked on it to get it. I wasn't sure if it needed whispernet on so I turned it on again just in case and clicked ok. It took barely a minute, restarted and that was it.


----------



## JoAnn

mwvickers said:


> You did all this with Whispernet on?





mwvickers said:


> I tried this. Still nothing. Oh, well.


Yes, with Whispernet on. I thought since I never turn my Kindle off, the restart may have made a difference. Maybe not...I guess it was just my turn to get the update.


----------



## Rivery

I have left Whispernet on for 2 nights now, nothing.  I want my update.  I don't know why, but as others have said, I am obsessing about it.


----------



## mwvickers

JoAnn said:


> I guess it was just my turn to get the update.


*Begins tapping foot while waiting in line*


----------



## wally

Mine updated while I was sleeping last night!  It was the first thing I checked after waking up before even getting out of bed.  Sadly, my text files still use the variable-width font.  I'll look for other operational differences later.


----------



## Atunah

I still don't get  that that synch thing. No clue what it is suppose to do. I am currently reading a book and I am at around 3004. So I clicked on the synch to see what it would do and it shows like Harvey posted in the pics earlier about last farthest location, but it lists that location as 2300. huh? Thats not the farthest location read in the book, thats way behind that. It wasn't a bookmark either so I don't know what the point of that thing is. 

I do really like that you can delete a sample or book now right from its page, no having to go to content manage to do that anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sometime between about 10 this morning and 'moments ago' I graduated to 1.2

Woo Hoo!



Try to be patient, folks. . . . it WILL come!

Ann


----------



## Angela

I haven't been online lately and just popped in to answer a PM and saw this thread. I don't turn my WN on unless I have purchased books or showing someone how it works (been over a week since I did that).... anyway, I turned WN on and checked but Update was greyed out. I put it to sleep for less than a minute (too impatient) and Update was black! In the time it took me to get the kindle plugged into the charger (just in case) and type this message, my update is complete. I now have version 1.2 (299870016)... NowNow is GoneGone, I have Snyc & Check, and was able to delete a book from the Home Page. So far that is the only cool thing about this update I have found. I guess the zoom feature might be OK, but I don't see that I will be using it much.

Came back to update my post... After the update was complete, the default screensavers have returned. I am assuming this happened when the Kindle Update was complete and my Kindle did an automatic restart.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It does an automatic restart when it finishes the upgrade. I was looking at mine when it was updating.


----------



## KindleMom

Purchased:  Oct 2008

Version:  1.1.1

Noticed Upgrade 1.2:  2/6/09

Kindles on Acct: 1

Location:  Somewhere in the West

I wasn't concerned about this upgrade so it could have happened earlier but curiosity got me last night so checked and there it was.  1.2  No Now Now.    So I didn't see a restart, didn't have my Kindle sleep in Whispernet mode, it just happened.  And I don't have Whispernet on that much.  Maybe twice a week for 5 minutes or less.


----------



## Jesslyn

Teeth gritted in frustration!!!!

I am tired of waiting!  I have had the dang WN on for weeks now and NOTHING


----------



## Roos Mom

Morning everyone,  I turned on my Kindle and it happened to go to sleep i tried to turned it on to find an update in progress.  When the update was finished it was back to business.  Can anyone tell me if this is the way we get all updates?  It needs to go to sleep and be hooked up to wispernet before the new updatest start?  Now how do i find out what the new updates are?  Thanks


----------



## Mikuto

Question: Has anyone gone from 1.0.8 to 1.2? It seems to me like a lot of those with upgrades had 1.1...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Roos Mom,

congrats on getting the update! Lots of good info on the update here and on the Kindleboards blog (link at top of page for blog):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2762.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mikuto said:


> Question: Has anyone gone from 1.0.8 to 1.2? It seems to me like a lot of those with upgrades had 1.1...


Yes. . .mine was 1.0.8

Ann


----------



## Mikuto

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yes. . .mine was 1.0.8
> 
> Ann


Dang. I was hoping that would be the answer. I guess mine just hasn't updated because I bought it so recently. Unlike most people here, I got mine about a week before the Christmas/Oprah rush started.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The numbers of updated kindles are going up!  Until every one but me is updated, I won't worry...

Betsy


----------



## Rivery

Mikuto said:


> Dang. I was hoping that would be the answer. I guess mine just hasn't updated because I bought it so recently. Unlike most people here, I got mine about a week before the Christmas/Oprah rush started.


No, I got mine last April. I'm on Version 1.0.8 something or other, and no update


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got mine in October and I upgraded. I really think that it is something random. It does not seem to be tied to area, age of Kindle, or existance of screen savers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

**** remember to go change your vote when you update comes down***

 

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally.

I noticed that a lot of people seemed to have just downloaded samples, or newspapers or whatever when they got their upgrade.  So I figured it wasn't enough to just have WN turned on.  Somehow, Amazon needed to know that.  I went shopping in the Kindle Store intending to get a few samples, but found something I wanted anyway, so I downloaded it.  (Sorry, Harvey, but it was only 99 cents and it was for a good cause.

As soon as I got the "1 item downloaded" message, I went to settings and the update line was black.  I've never pressed a button so fast in my life.    Little Gertie immediately started updating and I left her to it.  

The first thing I did was delete some samples.  I like this feature.  I assume that if I delete a book from my home page, it will automatically go back to Amazon.  

I was 1.0.8, purchased in August and live in South Florida.  Does all this help anybody?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Okay. My daughter's Kindle is updating now. I checked her settings and the option to update the Kindle wasn't greyed out anymore.

Mine however is still sitting here at 1.0.8 with no option to update.  

She had 1.1.1


----------



## Mikuto

Good idea Gertie, but not luck for me. I purchased a book, watched it download, checked, and my Update your Kindle text was still grey.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geez. . . . waiting for everone to update is worse than Vampy's kindlewatch. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mikuto said:


> Good idea Gertie, but not luck for me. I purchased a book, watched it download, checked, and my Update your Kindle text was still grey.


Guess it was just my turn. 

Tlrowley had a good thought.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3231.msg71334.html#msg71334


----------



## Atunah

I really don't think its anything one can do special to get it. I think if you in the batch, you will get it. You can't miss it by not having the Net on, it will be waiting as soon as it is turned on I think.  Sounds like they are pushing it out quickly now so the 4 day window someone heard from Customer service might be just it. 

I was on 1.08 on my refurb I got in December and I only turned on Whispernet a couple of minutes this morning and then I had the option for the update your kindle in the settings menu. 

Maybe they just have the serial numbers split in badges. I don't see a previous version or regional common thread here.


----------



## drenee

I'm being updated as I post this.  Kindle went to sleep about five minutes ago.  Updating screen just popped up.  Not sure what it's doing now.


----------



## Atunah

It will self destruct in 5 minutes..........................


----------



## drenee

LOL.   Thank goodness it didn't self destruct.  But....I had 40MB left before and now only have 33MB.  hmmm...any clues?

***now it's telling me 35MB.  This is a bit strange.


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, I haven't even checked on my space. That does like a large file. But then we don't really know the behind the scene stuff that could be in this update just waiting in the wings.


----------



## Andra

I rarely leave WhisperNet on since it drains the battery so quickly, but I turned it on this morning and put my Kindle to sleep and when I checked about 30 minutes later, I had the update.
I have custom screensavers and they are still there.
I really like being able to delete from the home screen without having to go into Content Manager.
Andra


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie, I tried, and it didn't work...  

Plus, I was only going to download a sample and winding up buying the book...sigh.. it was $9.99

I've got to go get a refund now.

I didn't care about the update because there's no folders, but now I want it just because!


----------



## vg

Whimper  

I've tried all the tricks and still nuttin......  I don't even know why I care so much, but its become a mission now to get updated.  I feel like little Emerson is standing with his screen against the window watching all the other Kindles go to the party


----------



## mwvickers

vg said:


> Whimper
> 
> I've tried all the tricks and still nuttin...... I don't even know why I care so much, but its become a mission now to get updated. I feel like little Emerson is standing with his screen against the window watching all the other Kindles go to the party


I know how you feel.


----------



## luvmy4brats

vg said:


> Whimper
> 
> I've tried all the tricks and still nuttin...... I don't even know why I care so much, but its become a mission now to get updated. I feel like little Emerson is standing with his screen against the window watching all the other Kindles go to the party


I know! I'm even more irritated that my daughter got hers and I didn't...sniff, I've had mine longer, and I use mine more..I should have gotten the update first!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  Here's what I did. . . .I Totally Forgot About It.  Left my Kindle asleep with WN on and went and did the dishes or laundry or something.  When I came back. . .ta da!

So, take deep breaths. . . . and go do something else!! LOL   

Ann


----------



## vg

I'm trying to work, really I am - mwvickers and luvmy4brats - group hug


----------



## wally

Maybe 1 book/sample isn't enough.  I went on a sample spree last night and downloaded 5-6 samples, my update was there in the morning.

I also played during lunch.
a.  The secret Alt-1 in web browser seems to work now.  It's kinda creepy that it knows where you are.
b.  You can click the row of dots now.  Or is this a feature I never knew about?  Maybe one of you without the update can compare.
c.  I can't find the monospace fonts


----------



## mwvickers

vg said:


> I'm trying to work, really I am - mwvickers and luvmy4brats - group hug


I feel better now. Thanks. 

We just need to support each other until we get the update.


----------



## mwvickers

wally said:


> c. I can't find the monospace fonts


Okay, so just to show how little I know about technology, what are monospace fonts?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No idea.


----------



## KeyboardKat

Had mine on for about an hour and a half last night when we went out to eat (I live about 4 miles from Whispernet coverage) and didn't get a download. I turned it on, let it go to sleep on it's own, and nothing!

I will try again this afternoon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Monospace fonts are fonts where each letter takes up the same space, like the olden typewriters.  Usually there are some on your computer, maybe called "typewriter".

Most fonts now are not monospace, meaning the B and the I take up different spacings.  It's the reason you need tabs to line things up properly.  a space and the letter W don't take up the same amount of space.

www  three w's
 w    two spaces and a w

In monospace, the third w would be in the same column in both cases.  What monospace has to do with the Kindle, I don't know.   

Betsy


----------



## TM

Mine just updated this afternoon.


----------



## mwvickers

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Monospace fonts are fonts where each letter takes up the same space, like the olden typewriters. Usually there are some on your computer, maybe called "typewriter".
> 
> Most fonts now are not monospace, meaning the B and the I take up different spacings. It's the reason you need tabs to line things up properly. a space and the letter W don't take up the same amount of space.
> 
> www three w's
> w two spaces and a w
> 
> In monospace, the third w would be in the same column in both cases. What monospace has to do with the Kindle, I don't know.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the informative explanation.

Of course, now you have me wondering how it will affect the Kindle. LOL


----------



## wally

Monospace fonts take up the same width regardless of the character. An "i" is the same width as "w".

If you didn't know, you can type "@wiki monospace font" into your kindle search box. Wireless needs to be on and it will search wikipedia.

Here's my attempt at a quick example. It should look like a box:



Code:


---------
| wwwww |
| iiiii |
_________
123456789

non-monospace will be out of shape.

---------
| wwwww |
| iiiii |
_________
123456789

Betsy, monospace fonts is one of the official listed feature in the 1.2 update.


----------



## RB

JoAnn said:


> I received the update just a few minutes ago. I first went to Settings, clicked on the "Menu" again, selected "Restart". When the restart was finished, I clicked again on Menu/Settings/Menu - and the "Update Your Kindle" was active. Clicked on "Update Your Kindle" and the update immediately started. I'm not sure if what I did made any difference - but prior to these steps, the "Update Your Kindle" was greyed out. I now have the update.


I had to do the same thing. When I first checked settings, the "Update your Kindle" was grayed out. I did the restart, then went back to settings and the "Update your Kindle" was in black. I clicked on that and it updated within a few minutes.
I think if you don't turn the kindle off (which I almost never do) it needed that restart to be able to update..??

PS..If they are going regionally, I'm in NJ if that helps anyone..


----------



## ak rain

but what would monospace do for the kindle?


----------



## stevene9

Strange thing just happened. I had my K in sleep with WN on. I went away for awhile. When I came back it was asleep with nothing unusual, so I brought it out of sleep. On the bottom it said Updating. It was the area where it would normally say no new items if you request to download new items. It had this for a few seconds and then it stopped. I checked and I am still at 1.11, and there was nothing else different. What in the world was it updating?

Steve


----------



## geko29

sylvia said:


> but what would monospace do for the kindle?


For one thing, it would make technical books involving programming, scripting, and/or command-line interfaces somewhat less than the completely useless pile of bits they are currently.


----------



## Gail

And mine is here!  Had it plugged in, asleep, and when I woke it, it had updated.  Don't know why I was so anxious...it really makes very little difference, at least for me.  Maybe I'll discover something along the way.


----------



## KCFoggin

I have just been updated  to 1.2 in Myrtle Beach within the last half-hour.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## mwvickers

Everyone who has received it, stop rubbing it in!  

Just kidding.


----------



## bosslady402

I've had mine on WN and asleep every night this past week, but just got the update while I was driving home from work a little while ago. I'm in Niagara Falls, was on 1.0.8, and have had my kindle for nearly a year.


----------



## ScottBooks

stevene9 said:


> Strange thing just happened. I had my K in sleep with WN on. I went away for awhile. When I came back it was asleep with nothing unusual, so I brought it out of sleep. On the bottom it said Updating. It was the area where it would normally say no new items if you request to download new items. It had this for a few seconds and then it stopped. I checked and I am still at 1.11, and there was nothing else different. What in the world was it updating?
> 
> Steve


Mine does that whenever a blog or newspaper I'm subscribed to pushes new content.

I'm at work (sneaking a quick lunch) and have no idea if mine has updated or not. It hadn't at 11am.


----------



## noblesrus

I just received mine.


----------



## mwvickers

I finally received the update!  I have had mine since early December, it was refurbished, and it was originally on 1.0.8.  

I can finally read Greek fonts in the footnotes of one of my books (though it is a very light font).


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## mwvickers

Oh, yeah.  I forgot to tell everyone, it also took 2 MB of my memory.  I was at 150 MB when I started (I haven't downloaded a lot of books), and now I am 148.


----------



## drenee

mwvickers said:


> Oh, yeah. I forgot to tell everyone, it also took 2 MB of my memory. I was at 150 MB when I started (I haven't downloaded a lot of books), and now I am 148.


aha...i'm not crazy. it took two of mine as well, and I had not heard anyone else mention that before.


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## mwvickers

drenee said:


> aha...i'm not crazy. it took two of mine as well, and I had not heard anyone else mention that before.


Nope. You're not crazy. If all updates like that will take memory, then we will all need the SD card slot to expand it. LOL


----------



## stevene9

ScottBooks said:


> Mine does that whenever a blog or newspaper I'm subscribed to pushes new content.


I am not subscribed to any blog or newspaper or magazine.


----------



## KCFoggin

mwvickers said:


> Nope. You're not crazy. If all updates like that will take memory, then we will all need the SD card slot to expand it. LOL


Me too. I am glad my new "super fast SD card" arrived this week


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Woke up this morning and checked if the update was available and it was. So I up dated...took less than five minutes. I still tried the features, but I think the quick delete will come in handy.


----------



## pidgeon92

Just made my afternoon latte, and re-checked the Kindle.... The update just happened.... 

OK, who just voted that they got the update 2 days in the future?


----------



## Silver

I just asked for the update (Update Now), and got it.  I was at 1.1.1.  The update didn't take more than about a minute.  Oh, and my memory is still the same - 141.  I really like the Zoom feature.  Makes a big diff on small, fussy drawings.  I haven't used the delete from Home screen yet, but that sounds useful, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I _think _I've noticed one or two new, or at least revised, screen savers. . .the ones that have 'tips'. . . I only noticed it just as I woke it up and, of course, when I sent it back to sleep it was a different picture. . .

Ann


----------



## Atunah

Amazon put the link for the upgrade on their site for those that don't have Whispernet (or if you don't want to wait) with instructions on how to do it

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050

Just scroll down a bit


----------



## Anju 

I was finally able to upgrade without whispernet - here are the instructions from Amazon - be sure and follow #8 for it to actually update.  It says this could take up to 5 minutes.  Couple of flashes, said restarting twice and doing a couple of other things.  I did put mine in the SD card since everyone said it takes up space.

To manually install the Kindle software update:

  1. Visit Amazon.com and make sure you're logged into the Amazon.com account to which your Kindle is registered. The download will not be available if you are not logged in before attempting step 2.

  2. Visit www.amazon.com/update_kindle.bin to download the Kindle software update file.

  3. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.

  4. Connect Kindle to your computer using the included USB cable.

  5. Use your computer's file browser to copy the file "Update_kindle_1.2.bin" from your computer to Kindle's root directory or the SD card. Do not place the file into one of Kindle's folders.

  6. Check the USB activity indicator on the Kindle cursor bar. When the silver cursor stops flashing, the file transfer is complete and you can safely disconnect Kindle from your computer.

  7. Use your computer to unmount or eject your Kindle and disconnect the USB cable from Kindle and your computer.

  8. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.

  9. From Settings screen, select "Update Your Kindle". Please note that this menu option will be grayed out if the most recent update has already been installed.

 10. Select "Ok" when prompted if you want to perform an update.

Verifying Your Software Version

The current version of your Kindle software is listed in your Kindle settings. If you see version 1.2 listed, you have the most recent software version.

To check the software version installed on your Kindle:

  1. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.

  2. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.

  3. View the version listed at the bottom of the Settings screen. The version listed should be "Kindle 1.2 (299870016)."


----------



## mwvickers

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, who just voted that they got the update 2 days in the future?


We have a prophet in the forum. LOL


----------



## mwvickers

crebel said:


> Turned my Kindle off for a little while and when I turned it back on the memory was back to its pre-update amount of 161 (went down to 159 right after the update). I have 26 books and 7 samples waiting to be read on my home screens, everything else is deleted as soon as it is read and in content manager (21 pages). Anyone else experience this?


Yes. The memory is back to 150 on mine. Odd.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe it intially has the old version and the new version. After a few minutes the new version deletes the old version so you get the space back.


----------



## Silver

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, who just voted that they got the update 2 days in the future?


Oh good grief! That's what happens when you forget to turn your calendar back after writing in appointments for MAY. Witness me slowly shaking my head over dumb mistake.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Gertie, I tried, and it didn't work...
> 
> Plus, I was only going to download a sample and winding up buying the book...sigh.. it was $9.99
> 
> I've got to go get a refund now.


It's bad enough you spent $9.99, but to have spent that money and not get the update just isn't right.   I'm sure you'll get the refund.



> I didn't care about the update because there's no folders, but now I want it just because!


I know the feeling. I'm sure you'll have it by Monday because it looks like they are trying to roll it out before the press conference.


----------



## Jamjar

Well, I just checked and it had been updated.  I don't know when it happened.  I didn't know it had happened until  I happened upon this topic.  Thanks to those more observant souls.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RB said:


> I had to do the same thing. When I first checked settings, the "Update your Kindle" was grayed out. I did the restart, then went back to settings and the "Update your Kindle" was in black. I clicked on that and it updated within a few minutes.
> I think if you don't turn the kindle off (which I almost never do) it needed that restart to be able to update..??
> 
> PS..If they are going regionally, I'm in NJ if that helps anyone..


I did the Restart and then checked, still no update.

Thanks for telling me about the monospace being in the update; I guess I didn't read through what was involved, I just want it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## marianneg

I turned Whispernet on this morning and left my Kindle on the charger while I was at work, and I got the update sometime today.


----------



## KCFoggin

Well from the poll it looks like there was more action today than any previous day so hopefully, it will start moving along for the rest of you.


----------



## tlrowley

Anju said:


> I was finally able to upgrade without whispernet - here are the instructions from Amazon -


Thanks muchly for the pointer to the .bin, I was able to download and update just fine. I was especially happy to get the quick delete - it's a vast improvement over the Content Manager.


----------



## akw4572

Anju said:


> I was finally able to upgrade without whispernet - here are the instructions from Amazon - be sure and follow #8 for it to actually update. It says this could take up to 5 minutes. Couple of flashes, said restarting twice and doing a couple of other things. I did put mine in the SD card since everyone said it takes up space.
> 
> To manually install the Kindle software update:
> 
> 1. Visit Amazon.com and make sure you're logged into the Amazon.com account to which your Kindle is registered. The download will not be available if you are not logged in before attempting step 2.
> 
> 2. Visit www.amazon.com/update_kindle.bin to download the Kindle software update file.
> 
> 3. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.
> 
> 4. Connect Kindle to your computer using the included USB cable.
> 
> 5. Use your computer's file browser to copy the file "Update_kindle_1.2.bin" from your computer to Kindle's root directory or the SD card. Do not place the file into one of Kindle's folders.
> 
> 6. Check the USB activity indicator on the Kindle cursor bar. When the silver cursor stops flashing, the file transfer is complete and you can safely disconnect Kindle from your computer.
> 
> 7. Use your computer to unmount or eject your Kindle and disconnect the USB cable from Kindle and your computer.
> 
> 8. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.
> 
> 9. From Settings screen, select "Update Your Kindle". Please note that this menu option will be grayed out if the most recent update has already been installed.
> 
> 10. Select "Ok" when prompted if you want to perform an update.
> 
> Verifying Your Software Version
> 
> The current version of your Kindle software is listed in your Kindle settings. If you see version 1.2 listed, you have the most recent software version.
> 
> To check the software version installed on your Kindle:
> 
> 1. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.
> 
> 2. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.
> 
> 3. View the version listed at the bottom of the Settings screen. The version listed should be "Kindle 1.2 (299870016)."


Followed your instructions, got the update, Kindle went through the motions of updating (took a couple of minutes, it told me it was updating), checked the settings, it still says I'm at version 1.0.8, tried a restart, same thing, turned it off and on, and it still reads 1.0.8. The file I downloaded said it was "update kindle 1.2 bin".


----------



## Esther

I still have 1.0.4 and I'm beginning to wonder if I will ever be upgraded.  Not that I will be excited when I am.  Blech.... I'm disappointed. Greatly.


----------



## chobitz

Phoebe just updated 5 minutes ago. I downloaded some samples and after the samples were done I checked the update kindle button (which had been grey all day) and it updated. Pretty painless.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

KCFoggin said:


> Me too. I am glad my new "super fast SD card" arrived this week


 Early word (may not have been accurate) said the Kindle 2 would not have an SD slot but would have 1 gig of internal memory.

That should be enough, but I remember when Bill Gates said (eons ago) he didn't see why we would ever need more than 64K of memory.


----------



## KCFoggin

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Early word (may not have been accurate) said the Kindle 2 would not have an SD slot but would have 1 gig of internal memory.
> 
> That should be enough, but I remember when Bill Gates said (eons ago) he didn't see why we would ever need more than 64K of memory.


That's okay, I plan on hanging on to KC's Kindle #1 for a long time


----------



## Esther

I gig is probably plenty enough if you only buy from Amazon and therefore have the backup there.  Then you only need to have locally what you are reading now.  Kind  of binds you to Amazon though.


----------



## Dori

Just heard about the update here.  I seldom turn on whispernet, but I did and put it to sleep and in just a few minutes I have version 1.2.  Thanks folks here for your information.


----------



## Diana

I'm actually a bit disappointed.  I haven't received my update, but I feel that Amazon has put this out now to appease the K1 owners as they launch K2.  I think it may mean that we aren't going to get folders or security--things the new generation of owners will get at the testing and requesting of K1 owners.  I hope I am wrong on this, but I cannot see them doing this update and then having another one anytime soon .


----------



## Esther

Count me in as one of the disappointed.  No folders/content management. Keyboard-short-cut-delete doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Atunah

I have noticed something on my Kindle since the upgrade I can't recall seeing before. I was still in the middle of reading a book when I got the upgrade and afterwards now when I go back a page and then back forward, I don't get the flash. I don't know how to describe it. Its like its working off cache. I can't always reproduce, but I go back and then forward right away and instead of the flash you get for changing a page, the page just appears very fast without the flash. The letters just built. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## ak rain

I manually downloaded myupgrade to my kindle tonight.... being able to blow up the images (like in the newspaper) is cool.
I live in Alaska.
Sylvia


----------



## Anju 

akw4572 said:


> Followed your instructions, got the update, Kindle went through the motions of updating (took a couple of minutes, it told me it was updating), checked the settings, it still says I'm at version 1.0.8, tried a restart, same thing, turned it off and on, and it still reads 1.0.8. The file I downloaded said it was "update kindle 1.2 bin".


sorry yours didn't work AKW - mine didn't either at first, but I re-read the instructions  and #8 was the key for me - maybe it just was not your time to do it?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Atunah said:


> I have noticed something on my Kindle since the upgrade I can't recall seeing before. I was still in the middle of reading a book when I got the upgrade and afterwards now when I go back a page and then back forward, I don't get the flash. I don't know how to describe it. Its like its working off cache. I can't always reproduce, but I go back and then forward right away and instead of the flash you get for changing a page, the page just appears very fast without the flash. The letters just built. Anyone else notice that?


 Yes, it does a negative- or reverse-image only every other page turn now.

In fact it makes me notice the black flash more now because it doesn't happen half the time 

They must have allocated more memory to the page turn content.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Esther said:


> Count me in as one of the disappointed. No folders/content management. Keyboard-short-cut-delete doesn't cut it for me.


 I like travel and history books and now the ability to zoom in on smaller maps is very good.

City names I couldn't see before are clear now.

NYTimes photos can be zoomed (it by default goes to max screen) and if the width is greater than the height, then it rotates the picture to do landscape mode.

Of course, with 4-levels of color still, on our older e-Ink screens (vs 8 levels on Kindle 2), the resolution on photographic images will not be ideal, to say the least. But with maps and well-handled images (by the publisher), it's quite nice.


----------



## wally

I just noticed what I think is a new screen-saver pic:  It's an old-fashioned schoolbench and a new shortcut.

Time for bed!


----------



## sebat

DH and I both just received our upgrades.


----------



## ricky

marianner said:


> I turned Whispernet on this morning and left my Kindle on the charger while I was at work, and I got the update sometime today.


I am going to try this tomorrow... I have 1.0.8 and haven't been updated yet...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Checked mine during dinner at a nice San Diego restaurant (seared scallops and risotto, very good) and it hadn't updated and the update your kindle option was greyed.

Just got home (from watching the 1925/1929 version of _Phantom of the Opera _ starring Lon Chaney at the 1929 Fox Theatre with orchestra and period organ and projector, very cool). Woke up the Kindle a few minutes ago, and Update Your Kindle was available! I clicked that puppy! Version 1.2.

Now back to _Whiskey Rebels, In Her Name, Dead Until Dark _and _Outlander_--enjoying the book klubs!

Betsy


----------



## akw4572

Anju said:


> sorry yours didn't work AKW - mine didn't either at first, but I re-read the instructions  and #8 was the key for me - maybe it just was not your time to do it?


It kind of worries me that it went though the motions and didn't upgrade.


----------



## stevene9

Turned it on this morning, Bingo!


----------



## Leslie

I left my WN on all night and still....nothing.

Sigh....

L


----------



## Jeff

Mine updated last night. 

Sorry, Leslie; maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

****don't forget to update your poll answer once you've updated! *** 

Gee, Leslie, seems like you should have been the first. . . .what a bummer!

Re: memory. When I got the Kindle I couldn't imagine filling it up. . . .but I got a 2 gig SD card just in case. The other day a notice popped up on the screen that said. . .Kindle memory is low, delete some items before you download more. . .or something like that. Woah! So I moved a bunch of stuff to the SD card which I've barely scratched the surface of in terms of memory usage, and freed up a good third of the onboard memory. Probably good I did if, as some have noted, the update seems to require some extra memory -- probably for file switching, etc. as the update is applied.



wally said:


> I just noticed what I think is a new screen-saver pic: It's an old-fashioned schoolbench and a new shortcut.
> 
> Time for bed!


I thought I saw that too. . .but was waking it up as I noticed and, of course, it hasn't come back since. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Still nothing and I've been leaving my Whispernet on all the time.  Bummer...


----------



## stevene9

They must be going in some vague type of purchase order. I got mine this morning, but my wife, who purchased hers a month later than me, has not been updated yet.

Steve


----------



## Leslie

stevene9 said:


> They must be going in some vague type of purchase order. I got mine this morning, but my wife, who purchased hers a month later than me, has not been updated yet.
> 
> Steve


Well, I got mine back in April so that theory doesn't seem to hold water.

L


----------



## Gables Girl

stevene9 said:


> They must be going in some vague type of purchase order. I got mine this morning, but my wife, who purchased hers a month later than me, has not been updated yet.
> 
> Steve


I got mine last April after a long wait, it was ordered in Feb. so I'm with Leslie on that.


----------



## stevene9

Leslie said:


> Well, I got mine back in April so that theory doesn't seem to hold water.


Maybe they're going by height!  

Steve


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I got my Kindle in October and it updated last night.  Haven't noticed any difference as of yet.


----------



## sharyn

Leslie said:


> I left my WN on all night and still....nothing.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> L


Me, too.


----------



## mwb

I noticed this morning that mine looks like it updated.

No special procedures like many of the astounding efforts some here have been doing.

Just my usual wake up turn on the whispernet to download my day's newspapers, while I make my bed, etc. and then turning off my whispernet when I'm done. Saw none of the "updating", restarting etc. But when I looked later this morning there it was.

----------------
Listening to: Waipot Petsuwan - Mia Chaa (My Darling) - Waipot Petsuwan
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When I turned mine on last night after several hours, it hadn't updated, but the *Update Your Kindle *was there in the Settings menu, so I chose that. Be sure to check for the menu choice, too!

Betsy


----------



## Esther

I still have v1.0.4.  I leave whispernet on almost all the time because I forget to turn it off and haven't had trouble with my battery.  I've had it since June, but the one I have now is a replacement for the first faulty one that was replaced last fall, which had 1.0.8.  I check settings every now and then and the "Update your Kindle" is always greyed out.


----------



## marianneg

I love the new delete shortcut.  I read a lot of samples, and I like to delete them once they're read, so that's a lot of clicking around in the content manager.  It still confirms that you want to delete before doing it.


----------



## bkworm8it

left mine on all night, no update. Also checked, the option is still grayed out. I guess I'll wait and check at the end of the day. Looks like more people are getting it though.

You'd think that Amazon would have sent it to the Northwest first since they reside here in WA, but guess not!

theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was asked earlier, but out of curiosity, has anyone with custom screensavers gotten the update?  Haven't read anyone answer this...

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it

I was wondering the same thing. It looks like after mine goes to sleep and i wake it up it shows the wispernet has no bars.  But then again I'm not getting the option to update either. I wouldn't think that should have anything to do with it but I could be wrong!


----------



## RB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was asked earlier, but out of curiosity, has anyone with custom screensavers gotten the update? Haven't read anyone answer this...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I was the one who asked earlier, I have custom screen savers, and I DID get the update yesterday!
For all of those who haven't tried yet, I had to do the reset from the settings page before I could get the "update your kindle" in gray to turn black and be available. I don't turn the kindle off often, usually just put it to sleep, and had been leaving in asleep with wispernet on to try for the update....it wasn't until I did that reset that the update became available...


----------



## Atunah

bkworm8it said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It looks like after mine goes to sleep and i wake it up it shows the wispernet has no bars. But then again I'm not getting the option to update either. I wouldn't think that should have anything to do with it but I could be wrong!


I don't thing that has anything to do with it. My Kindle does the exact thing. When it comes out of sleep with it on, all the bars are white and it looks like it has to connect again. I still got the update yesterday. I didn't even put it to sleep at that point. I was reading and noticed the update option wasn't greyed out anymore. I only had Whispernet on a few minutes a little earlier.


----------



## Mikuto

I manually updated mine, using Anju's link and instructions, because it showed no sign of doing so on its own. 

I must say I love the new keyboad shortcut for deleting books from the home page. I hated mucking about with the content manager every single time I was done with a sample.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RB said:


> Betsy, I was the one who asked earlier, I have custom screen savers, and I DID get the update yesterday!
> For all of those who haven't tried yet, I had to do the reset from the settings page before I could get the "update your kindle" in gray to turn black and be available. I don't turn the kindle off often, usually just put it to sleep, and had been leaving in asleep with wispernet on to try for the update....it wasn't until I did that reset that the update became available...


Good to know about the screensavers. I tried the reset from the settings page and didn't get the Update Your Kindle option until 12 hours or so later, so I don't know if that helped me!

Looks like we have more people with the update now than without it, as far as respondents, so that's good!

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

Mine must have updated yesterday.  I walked away for a few minutes, and when I came back, the screen had the Amazon Kindle logo and the silver bar was all the way up.  Then it updated for a minute or so.  I don't even know if WN was on at the time, and just forgot about it until later when I noticed the new Sync choice.  

Thanks for posting about the enlargement of graphics.  Now I can actually read the maps in the fantasy novels!

N


----------



## Anne

Has anyone got the 1.2 Update yet?


----------



## vg

I have 1.2!  Yippee - happy dance!

Today is also my birthday, so I think its kind of funny that I got it this morning - guess Amazon thought they would give it to me as a present - couldn't they have included a book or two  .  MWVickers and Luv4mybrats - got my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Atunah

Happy Birthday


----------



## vg

Thanks, Atunah!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

vg said:


> I have 1.2! Yippee - happy dance!
> 
> Today is also my birthday, so I think its kind of funny that I got it this morning - guess Amazon thought they would give it to me as a present - couldn't they have included a book or two . MWVickers and Luv4mybrats - got my fingers crossed for you...


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you.......


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I turned mine on last night after several hours, it hadn't updated, but the *Update Your Kindle *was there in the Settings menu, so I chose that. Be sure to check for the menu choice, too!
> 
> Betsy


I keep checking the settings and reseting it and still nada.

I'm starting to feel left out


----------



## Kathy

I keep checking, but the update your Kindle is grayed out.


----------



## drenee

Yes, several people have.  There's another thread going about it, and I do believe several of us got the update yesterday.  There's a pole on that thread also that shows each date.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Me too, my upgrade is gray too


----------



## katiekat1066

I was waiting for a new book to download and suddenly it had a screen that told me that it was updating my software... Surprised the heck out of me!  That's what I get for getting new books 

Katiekat


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Yes, several people have. There's another thread going about it, and I do believe several of us got the update yesterday. There's a pole on that thread also that shows each date.


I have not been able to find the thread. Can someone post the link here Thanks


----------



## marianneg

Right here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2762.0.html


----------



## Anne

I have not gotten the update yet  I have 1.0.8 version I bought mine in July.


----------



## Anne

marianner said:


> Right here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2762.0.html


Thank you Marianner


----------



## vg

Thanks, Neversleepsawink!


----------



## Guest

OO OO mine is updating now!!!  

It was 1.1.1 with custom screen savers.  I checked the settings and "Update Your Kindle" was no longer greyed out!


It's 1.2 now and the NoWNoW options is gone.  The Synch to Farthest Page Read" option is there to.  It would be nice if they would sent out a list of what else if anything else was changed.


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> OO OO mine is updating now!!!
> 
> It was 1.1.1 with custom screen savers. I checked the settings and "Update Your Kindle" was no longer greyed out!
> 
> It's 1.2 now and the NoWNoW options is gone. The Synch to Farthest Page Read" option is there to. It would be nice if they would sent out a list of what else if anything else was changed.





Vampyre said:


> OO OO mine is updating now!!!
> 
> It was 1.1.1 with custom screen savers. I checked the settings and "Update Your Kindle" was no longer greyed out!
> 
> It's 1.2 now and the NoWNoW options is gone. The Synch to Farthest Page Read" option is there to. It would be nice if they would sent out a list of what else if anything else was changed.


Update your Kindle is still greyed out on mine.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I keep checking the settings and reseting it and still nada.
> 
> I'm starting to feel left out


Join the club! Still nothing for me and I have had the WN on for at least 24 hours.

L


----------



## Guest

I wonder how they are doing it?  How do they chose where to send it?  Area code?  Mine is 912.  Anyone else in 912 get an update today?


----------



## Mom of 4

I'm in the 949 area code, and just got it!  Yea Me!  Fingers crossed for the rest of you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

An Observation:  Usually at night I plug in my Kindle and put it to sleep.  The charging light goes on and is usually off when I wake up in the morning.  This morning the charging light was still on when I got up. . . my update came down yesterday.  One of the posters at 'Kindle Korner' on yahoo noted that his/her Kindle's power deleted faster than usual.  They did a search and it showed a lot of things not yet indexed.  I think it is possible that a re-indexing occurs in conjunction with the update so it wouldn't be a bad idea to leave it plugged in so you don't loose juice just when you want to read.

Ann


----------



## sharyn

Still waiting.  This is worse than waiting to go into labor when you're 41 weeks pregnant!

Sharyn


----------



## sherylb

I still had not received my update and I was on version 1.0.8 (or whatever that was), got tired of waiting so went online to my account and was able to download the update to my computer and update from there. 

I think the key to using the computer to update the Kindle is when you transfer the file to your Kindle, you must place the file in the root, i.e. just drop onto the word Kindle or Removable Drive instead of into a folder, for the update to work correctly.

The ability to delete from the home screen is pretty slick. I did notice the difference in the refresh when changing pages although it seems to take a couple of pages for it to stabilize into a flash then a dissolve routine. Quite amazing.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I also did the manual update. Haven't had a chance to check out the upgrade.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I got my "slightly used" eBay Kindle on Monday and looked.  I had 1.0.2 or whatever it was.  I paid no attention to the version all week as I have been reading a series back to back but today, I looked and I have 1.2.  I don't know exactly when this happened nor do I know what changed


----------



## Avalon3

I just checked the settings and mine says 1.0.4  144750018

The Update Your Kindle is grayed out.  Shouldn't I have at least 1.1?


----------



## KCFoggin

bkworm8it said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It looks like after mine goes to sleep and i wake it up it shows the wispernet has no bars. But then again I'm not getting the option to update either. I wouldn't think that should have anything to do with it but I could be wrong!


I also noticed that no bars on whisper net are showing when I first pull mine out of sleep mode. Noticed that a few times so is that the norm?


----------



## Leslie

Avalon3 said:


> I just checked the settings and mine says 1.0.4 144750018
> 
> The Update Your Kindle is grayed out. Shouldn't I have at least 1.1?


No, you'll go to from 1.0.4 to 1.2 whenever that happens....although it seems like the upgrade genies haven't made it to New England yet.

L


----------



## Avalon3

Veronica said:


> I still have 1.0.4. I must be way behind the game!!


I was an early adopter and I still have 1.0.4. My Update Your Kindle is grayed out. How can I get an update?


----------



## farmwife99

Leslie said:


> ....although it seems like the upgrade genies haven't made it to New England yet.
> 
> L


No upgrade genies here in Missouri either. Isn't waiting fun :-(


----------



## Leslie

Avalon3 said:


> I was an early adopter and I still have 1.0.4. My Update Your Kindle is grayed out. How can I get an update?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050

L


----------



## Anju 

vg said:


> I have 1.2! Yippee - happy dance!
> 
> Today is also my birthday,


Happy Birthday VG - you are not on the calendar, guess in your profile it got left out -

Hope you have a terrific day! Do you know many others with a Feb 7 BD? I have found very few with that date, lots before and lots after


----------



## Avalon3

Leslie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050
> 
> L


Thanks! I'll doing it now.


----------



## sherylb

Anju said:


> To manually install the Kindle software update:
> 
> *1. Visit Amazon.com and make sure you're logged into the Amazon.com account to which your Kindle is registered. The download will not be available if you are not logged in before attempting step 2.*
> 2. Visit www.amazon.com/update_kindle.bin to download the Kindle software update file.
> 
> 3. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.
> 
> 4. Connect Kindle to your computer using the included USB cable.
> 
> 5. Use your computer's file browser to copy the file "Update_kindle_1.2.bin" from your computer to Kindle's root directory or the SD card. Do not place the file into one of Kindle's folders.
> 
> 6. Check the USB activity indicator on the Kindle cursor bar. When the silver cursor stops flashing, the file transfer is complete and you can safely disconnect Kindle from your computer.
> 
> 7. Use your computer to unmount or eject your Kindle and disconnect the USB cable from Kindle and your computer.
> 
> 8. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.
> 
> 9. From Settings screen, select "Update Your Kindle". Please note that this menu option will be grayed out if the most recent update has already been installed.
> 
> 10. Select "Ok" when prompted if you want to perform an update.
> 
> Verifying Your Software Version
> 
> The current version of your Kindle software is listed in your Kindle settings. If you see version 1.2 listed, you have the most recent software version.
> 
> To check the software version installed on your Kindle:
> 
> 1. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.
> 
> 2. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.
> 
> 3. View the version listed at the bottom of the Settings screen. The version listed should be "Kindle 1.2 (299870016)."


I just had a thought for those of you that have tried to update through the above link and have had the update fail.

If you read #1, it says you must be logged into your account at Amazon before you try this so I am thinking that the manual updates are registered to your specific Kindle so maybe if you downloaded the file from the link it does not register the update because it was not for your Kindle. Make sense?


----------



## sherylb

Trekker said:


> Yes, I confirmed this in my earlier post. I tried the update from the link that was posted, did not work. I then logged into my Amazon account and downloaded the update from there and it worked fine.


Oopsie! Sorry Trekker. I just came back in and checked through my "show new replies to my posts" and your edit didn't come up as a new post so I did not see it. I guess I just learned something new about how that works, huh?


----------



## vg

KCFoggin said:


> I also noticed that no bars on whisper net are showing when I first pull mine out of sleep mode. Noticed that a few times so is that the norm?


Mine also don't show immediately. I just click on menu or home page and that seems to wake it up enough for the bars to show.

thanks anju! I know of 3 other people with the same birthday - one of which is a girl I went to grade school with. We ran with the same crowd, so it was always tense each year as to which one of us had to have our birthday party not on the actual day so that our friends didn't have to choose.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got tired of waiting and updated it my own darn self. I didn't have enough free space on my Kindle so I had to move a bunch of things over to my SD card (I tend to keep everything on the Kindle itself). Once I moved everything, I followed the instructions and didn't have any problems at all.

Those of you still waiting make sure you have at least 29mb free..Now that it's updated I have 37 mb free, so it cleaned things up for me too.


----------



## Anju 

vg said:


> thanks anju! I know of 3 other people with the same birthday - one of which is a girl I went to grade school with. We ran with the same crowd, so it was always tense each year as to which one of us had to have our birthday party not on the actual day so that our friends didn't have to choose.


It is my birthday as well and I have never know anyone else to share it with


----------



## akw4572

Trekker said:


> No problem, I probably should have just made a new post for that very reason!
> 
> It's good that you posted it so now others will be able to see it.


Trekker, thanks for the PM. Just did it again, and it worked. FYI for everybody, I had copied the link in the forum, and logged into my account on amazon, then pasted the link. That did not work. I had to log in, then go the software downloads, and get the software that way. Thanks again Trekker.


----------



## vg

Anju - Happy Birthday right back at'cha!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is it bad that I want firmware version 2.0 so I can have folders? OK so I don't know that K2 will have folders but if it does, that is the firmware upgrade that I want.

(waits impatiently for Monday)


----------



## qotdr

I got tired of waiting and never have my whispernet on due to battery drain. Downloaded with zero problems from the link below. I really like how you can delete titles from the home page now.


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, I was being patient, but I'm going in for the download!


----------



## Seamonkey

Success!!


----------



## Seamonkey

I removed my vote for not updated yet and added to the tally for Saturday, but perhaps we should have a choice of "manually updated" for those of us who couldn't wait for whatever reason.


----------



## ScottBooks

I'm still not updated and am now going to wait petulantly until Amazon deigns to so bless me.


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> I'm still not updated and am now going to wait petulantly until Amazon deigns to so bless me.


I am sort of with you, Scott. I could download the upgrade...and maybe I will tomorrow....but right now I am feeling ornery. Send it to me! My whispernet is on!

L


----------



## Rivery

I am trying to wait patiently. Obviously not successfully, DH has asked me a few times if I have updated yet.  I think my frequent checking is getting to him.  I'm sure if I try the manual update I'll mess something up.  So, I'll give it until Sunday.


----------



## farmwife99

Still no updates here in Missouri. Guess there's tomorrow.


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> I am sort of with you, Scott. I could download the upgrade...and maybe I will tomorrow....but right now I am feeling ornery. Send it to me! My whispernet is on!
> 
> L


Same here, I even cleared out some memory.


----------



## Seamonkey

I just figured since I was 1.1.1 I'd be one of the last and what if it happened when my battery was low or something, but honestly, I just wanted to see it happen.  And maybe it will make way for one of you to get a whispernet update sooner.


----------



## stevene9

My Kindle got updated this morning but my wife's hasn't. I'm going to leave it in sleep with whispernet on all night to see what happens.

Steve


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seamonkey said:


> I just figured since I was 1.1.1 I'd be one of the last and what if it happened when my battery was low or something, but honestly, I just wanted to see it happen. And maybe it will make way for one of you to get a whispernet update sooner.


I thought the same thing. My daughter had 1.1.1 and I had 1.0.8. She got it first. I gave up waiting and downloaded it today.


----------



## Toby

On my Kindle the upgrade is greyed out, so how did you manually do it, luvmy4brats?


----------



## pidgeon92

Toby said:


> On my Kindle the upgrade is greyed out, so how did you manually do it, luvmy4brats?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2762.msg71564.html#msg71564


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Seamonkey said:


> I just figured since I was 1.1.1 I'd be one of the last and what if it happened when my battery was low or something ...


 Wanted to stress that there is no reason your charger can't be plugged in 
while your wireless is on...

but that manual update sure did make it easy and less stressful than waiting for
something that never happens...

They did a good job on the manual update procedure.


----------



## TM

I don't know if this helps anyone (or even made a difference). But when i got my update, I had it asleep with wireless on - nothing happened. A afew minutes after I woke it back up, I downloaded some samples, when it went back to sleep - update immediately occured.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen this page?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050&#features



> Features in the Kindle 1.2 Software Update
> This update (version 1.2) adds the following features:
> 
> Image zoom: Zoom in on any image in Kindle books or periodicals using the scroll wheel.
> Enhanced content management: Delete items directly from the Home screen with a new short-cut key--scroll to the item and push the "backspace" key.
> Improved character and font support: New support includes Greek characters and monospace fonts.
> Automatic Wireless Updates
> Kindle is designed to automatically check for and download updates when one is available. If an update is available, Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and Kindle goes into sleep mode.
> 
> During the update, you'll see screens that show the update progress. The update should take less than 10 minutes and is complete when Kindle displays the Home screen. Do not power off or reset the Kindle until the update is complete.
> 
> To manually activate the wireless Kindle software update:
> 
> Set the Kindle Power and Wireless switches to the "ON" position.
> 
> Check the Whispernet status indicator at the bottom of the screen to ensure you are connected.
> 
> Put Kindle to sleep by holding down the [ALT] key and pressing the [AA] key.


----------



## cheeki

I've had my kindle since November.  I'm not sure I know where to check for what version of firmware?? HELP PLEASE
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

First, you probably don't want your email address so public.

Checking the version is easy.  

go to your kindle's home page

then open up the menu and select settings

at the bottom left corner you will see a number 1.x.x.

even if you do not have ver 1.2, it's not really a big deal.

Your Kindle will work just fine.

To learn more, follow the link I posted.


----------



## bernilynn

Toby said:


> On my Kindle the upgrade is greyed out, so how did you manually do it, luvmy4brats?


The instructions here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200226050
tell you how to manually update it; however, I found an easier way.

I downloaded the update to my computer, put the SD card in my card reader, and downloaded it. I then put the SD card back in my Kindle, turned it on, and went to the home screen. From there I went to Settings, and pressed menu. The "Update Your Kindle" setting was finally dark, so I clicked on it. My Kindle is updating as I'm writing. The little silver thingie is dancing away.

BTW, I had to do the update this way cause I can't find the USB cable that came with my Kindle.

Berni


----------



## Guest

I am probably going to be the last one to get the darn update. 

Guess I need to drag out the USB cable.


----------



## Guest

Okay, bit the bullet and did the manual update. Grrrrr, I so wanted the wireless thing to work. Oh, well, at least it is now updating.


----------



## Avalon3

Leslie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050
> 
> L


I did it twice last night and it's still the 1.0.4.


----------



## Anne

I still have no update. I may try to download it next weekend when I have more time. Unless things change I am going to have a week off from work. I have off from Feb 16 to20. The mom is taking the little girl to Flordia for the week. She is off from school.


----------



## Guest

That's no good.  Shouldn't she take you along to help out?


----------



## Leslie

Anne said:


> I still have no update. I may try to download it next weekend when I have more time. Unless things change I am going to have a week off from work. I have off from Feb 16 to20. The mom is taking the little girl to Flordia for the week. She is off from school.


They say that everyone is supposed to have the upgrade by tomorrow. We'll see. I still don't have mine. I just downloaded a sample chapter to see if that would get the upgrade's attention. No luck.

L


----------



## Rivery

I gave up.  Just completed the manual update.  Now I can stop obsessing about it, it's done.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Rivery said:


> I gave up. Just completed the manual update. Now I can stop obsessing about it, it's done.


If it doesn't go through by this afternoon, I will too update it manually. I'm not patient at all....lol


----------



## Guest

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> If it doesn't go through by this afternoon, I will too update it manually. I'm not patient at all....lol


If we were patient people, we never would have bought Kindles in the first place.


----------



## bkworm8it

Vampyre said:


> If we were patient people, we never would have bought Kindles in the first place.


LOL. But I at least waited two days before I did mine manually 

Manual update was easy. Now i don't have to leave my wispernet on agian all night.

theresam


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> That's no good. Shouldn't she take you along to help out?


No the one time I went with them it was a nightmare. She is a single mom and is going to Florida to see her boyfriend. I am in school online and would not be able to get my work done if I had to go. I am so happy that she does not need or want me to go with them.


----------



## Guest

Oh, Ok then good choice.  I'll wave as they go by here.


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> Oh, Ok then good choice. I'll wave as they go by here.


Thanks wave to them as they go by


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Vampyre said:


> If we were patient people, we never would have bought Kindles in the first place.


Lol...so true


----------



## thejackylking #884

Upgrade is definitely tied to your account and Kindle.  I tried to do the manual update and yes I followed all the instructions however "update your Kindle" is still grayed out.  Obviously because I live outside of whispernet coverage and my K still says "my Kindle" instead of the name on my account.  Kindle itself still shows as unregistered even though the website shows it is registered.


----------



## Guest

If I was a patient person, I'd still have dial up instead of Bell South's fastest DSL.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Vampyre said:


> If I was a patient person, I'd still have dial up instead of Bell South's fastest DSL.


Lol...agreed. I'm not patient.


----------



## mwvickers

So, has anyone figured out what the "sync" options are for?  LOL


----------



## BruceS

thejackylking said:


> Upgrade is definitely tied to your account and Kindle. I tried to do the manual update and yes I followed all the instructions however "update your Kindle" is still grayed out. Obviously because I live outside of whispernet coverage and my K still says "my Kindle" instead of the name on my account. Kindle itself still shows as unregistered even though the website shows it is registered.


Sounds like you need to go on a vacation and bring your PC and Kindle with you.


----------



## Guest

mwvickers said:


> So, has anyone figured out what the "sync" options are for? LOL


I tried it but I'm not sure what it did. It needed WN on. Then it said it took me to the largest location mumber I had read in my Kindle account.


----------



## sjc

I got tired of waiting and just did it myself.  I like the scroll to the title and backspace to delete...a nice feature.  I wonder if there are any other goodies in store for us K1-ers?  Now Now is off of the experimental page...and is now officially gone gone.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

mwvickers said:


> So, has anyone figured out what the "sync" options are for? LOL


Maybe tomorrow they will announce what the function is used for. Wouldn't it be funny if there really isn't a Kindle 2, all he wanted to talk about was the new updat 1.2....LOL!!! Joking, I know the Kindle 2 is real.


----------



## jmeaders

At this point... If K2 is not announced... their stock will get hammered tomorrow.


----------



## Gables Girl

It could be the whole e-books on phones thing they are announcing and not the K2.


----------



## Guest

Or a massive reduction in the cost of audible books?

Or Kindle Boards is the new official Kindle forum!


----------



## Dori

With the upgrade I notice on homepage when I scroll over a title I get more information.  Neat.


----------



## ScottBooks

////obstinately draws line in sand\\\\

Go ahead update me. I dare you!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I checked my Kindle and it has been updated. I don't know when it occurred because I had no computer access from 02/03/09 until today. I could not remember how to check for the update and had to wait until I got home to read the thread.


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> ////obstinately draws line in sand\\\\
> 
> Go ahead update me. I dare you!


Join the club. I feel like I need a haiku:

One-oh-eight, alas
Is all
I can see

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dori said:


> With the upgrade I notice on homepage when I scroll over a title I get more information. Neat.


Really? Running to get Edgar to check! That would be great!


----------



## farmwife99

Reached the end of my rope at 3:00 this afternoon. In just a few minutes I had Bella manually updated. I'm better now.


----------



## Esther

I will wait until Monday before I take the extreme measure of plugging my kindle up to my computer. I haven't had to yet, and I feel I shouldn't have to given that whispernet works in my area. I hate depending on those stupid usb cables for everything. [rant on: They are the bane of my existence. Why couldn't there just be one standard that all gadgets go by. NO, instead there are many types of connections. Drives me crazy. :rant off] One of the many things I like about my Kindle is that I haven't had to plug it in yet. I'm going to wait, then maybe I'll call the nice support people and ask (beg) them to send it to me.


----------



## Toby

Thanks to the person that answered my question & for the info. I also noticed that the bars were blank when I woke up my kindle. I still haven't gotten my upgrade. My father got his. I got my kindle 1st. We both have/had 1.0.8. We live in the same area. Not fair! I want my upgrade. I'm impatient. I think I'll try to do it manually now. However, my fear is that I just don't want to mess it up & do something wrong. I really want to use the new features.


----------



## Toby

With heart in mouth, I tried the manual upgrade.   I didn't see the word Kindle mentioned. I did see an F drive. I picked that, because as I was putting my Kindle down, I bumped the laptop a little & that box showed up. I never saw it before. I sent the upgrade file there. Yes, I did go to my account first, but had trouble figuring out how to get to the upgrade page, since there were no links there on my account page. Sheesh! Anyway, I finally saw the words, upgrade, darkened for the 1st time on the kindle,since it's usually grayed out. I clicked on that & said yes. Then waited around 12 more minutes. I checked & nope. it still says 1.0.8. Now that it didn't work, I hope that Amazon still sends me the upgrade & not think that I already got it. Also, I had it opened to the home page. Maybe I should have put it in sleep mode while my kindle was attached to the USB cord & that is why it didn't work. I now have the wifi on & plugged & in sleep mode. I'm going to check it again for the thousanth time.


----------



## ricky

Tyrella hasn't updated yet.  I've tried almost everything mentioned on the board.  Will try USB'ing it tomorrow.  Still 1.0.8...


----------



## Sistema1927

I can confirm that Greek text displays properly with firmware 1.2.  I converted a .doc version of the NA27 New Testament to .txt (encoded to UTF-, and uploaded it to the Kindle.  The Greek fonts display properly, to include diacritical marks.

I put it into two segments (Matt-Acts & Rom-Rev), but if and when we ever get FOLDERS I will probably upload the individual books.  I am not certain how useful having the entire Greek NT will be on the Kindle, but it will be nice to have Greek notations show up in theological books.


----------



## Gables Girl

I got my upgrade this morning.  I turned it on and laid it down while I was fixing breakfast and the upgrade notice showed up.  It will be way cool to be able to synch it with my new K2 when it gets here.


----------



## DAB

Having paged through this discussion for the first time this morning, I was kind of amused at how desperate people were for their firmware upgrade -- especially since it wasn't that drastic an upgrade. Me, I didn't realize there was even one pending until I saw the news that it was coming this past weekend/this week. I just checked my settings and, yep, at some point in the last 24-36 hours, it must have updated. I'm glad to know, otherwise I might have worried that something was wrong with my Kindle if things started working differently.


----------



## Mikuto

DAB: Personally I really wanted the ability to delete things without going into the content manager. I download a ton of samples and it was a pain in the butt to go into the content manager every single time I finished reading one (especially if the sample was crap). That's why I wanted my upgrade.


----------



## KeyboardKat

I finally downloaded the update through my PC.  It just wasn't happening via Whispernet.  The settings menu says it has the new version, but I don't see any difference in what the Kindle was doing before.  I can't find any way to delete content outside of the Content Manager, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

go to the item and hit the backspace button and it will ask you if you are sure you want to delete the item


----------



## KeyboardKat

Thanx Vegas Asian!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I finally bit the bullet and downloaded it manually this morning. It was actually pretty easy to do that. I couldn't take the suspense one more minute.


----------



## KBisGr8

Just turned whispernet on and let it sit for about 5-10 minutes and it updated to 1.2 Don't see new user's guide. Still have 1.1 guide.


----------



## crebel

My guide also still says 1.1 at the beginning, but there are several new chapters at the end about new features.


----------



## Maxi

I have update 1.2 but can not delete from the home page. The zoom works. Don`t know what the sync would be good for. It did not tell me how far I read on a book that I had deleted and then called back.


----------



## Maxi

Ha, just figuted it out, you had to hit the back space button and not the back button!


----------



## Leslie

I still don't have my upgrade! Maybe it is time to bite the bullet for the manual one.

L


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie said:


> I still don't have my upgrade! Maybe it is time to bite the bullet for the manual one.
> 
> L


.......tapping foot impatiently....


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

Me, too!  I'm trying to be patient - at this point I just wonder how long it's going to take.  They should have gotten everyone upgraded before this am - maybe then I would be in love with Whispersync and would want to order a K2!  (Okay, not really, but they don't know that!)


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> I still don't have my upgrade! Maybe it is time to bite the bullet for the manual one.
> 
> L


So I bit the bullet for the manual upgrade, followed the instructions to the letter, it said it was upgrading and then....

I still have 1.0.8!! What

I even did a reset and still 1.0.8. Come on, guys, I want my upgrade!

L


----------



## sjc

Scott:  Did they take you up on that dare?  I did my own; got sick of waiting for the powers that be to do it. A friend of mine was going to order the K1 last week; I told him to wait until today.  So by March 2nd I'll be trying his K2 out for sure.


----------



## Cowgirl

I've been gone for a week and all this new stuff...I had 1.08 and I just turned on whispernet, put it in sleep mode and it immediately upgraded to 1.2.  I will have to see what the upgrade features are...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Leslie said:


> So I bit the bullet for the manual upgrade, followed the instructions to the letter, it said it was upgrading and then....
> 
> I still have 1.0.8!! What
> 
> I even did a reset and still 1.0.8. Come on, guys, I want my upgrade!
> 
> L


Ahhh....I was just going to upgrade mine...maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## Figment

Still waiting....And I've purchased a number of things over the past three days, just hoping that one of them would trigger the update. <sigh>


----------



## stevene9

Finally tonight at 6:15pm (2/9), my wife's Kindle upgraded. I think she may have been the last Kindle in the country to upgrade.

Steve


----------



## meempdog

Still no upgrade here yet?


----------



## Esther

stevene9 said:


> Finally tonight at 6:15pm (2/9), my wife's Kindle upgraded. I think she may have been the last Kindle in the country to upgrade.
> 
> Steve


Still waiting!


----------



## tlshaw

I think I am the last. I had tried to do the upgrade at work today, and the option was greyed out. So, when I got home, I turned on the Whispernet, plugged Kindra in, and put her to sleep. I just checked, and she has been upgraded to 1.2.


----------



## Malibama

Still waiting in Malibu.  Whispernet is spotty, but I've had the dang thing in sleep mode so much while I've been out and about that I've barely read since last week  

Has anyone (or EVERYONE) else in the LA area been left behind

Please advise.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Leslie said:


> So I bit the bullet for the manual upgrade, followed the instructions to the letter, it said it was upgrading and then....
> 
> I still have 1.0.8!! What
> 
> I even did a reset and still 1.0.8. Come on, guys, I want my upgrade!
> 
> L


Mine has been updated for a few days, but Carrie cannot get her Kindle updated for the life of her. I guess it is just not her time yet!!


----------



## sjc

I suggest going in and doing it manually via usb and computer.  That is what I did.  Now it says sync and check for items.  The Now Now prompt is gone in the experimental section.  The great thing is you can delete by home page:  Scroll to title and hit the backspace key: poof gone!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Lol...I just had a few duh moments.  I first downloaded it to windows, and not my Kindle file on the computer.  Then I finally transferred it...I was mad when I saw it still read 1.1.1.  Ummm, I checked my settings, and update your Kindle wasn't gray anymore.  I had to click on the update I downloaded.  Duh....my husband actually was trying his best not to laugh at me.  It took 5mins to update, I have it now


----------



## Leslie

For all you folks who think you are "the last," you're wrong. I am and still not upgraded! Even when I tried to do it manually!

L


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

I'm still with you Leslie.  At this point, I'm waiting for it via Whispernet on principle.  Because I really need one more thing to obsess about


----------



## Malibama

Leslie &  brn-eyed-girl81 ~

We're in a three-way race because I, too, am waiting for Whispernet on principle.


----------



## ScottBooks

Malibama said:


> We're in a three-way race because I, too, am waiting for Whispernet on principle.


Ooh, I like the sound of that. I thought I was being obstinate; instead I'm principled. Much better!


----------



## Malibama

Quite often in life I'm obstinate and blame it on my principles 

OR

is it that my principles require me to be obstinate?

I can't tell which one sometimes


----------



## ricky

brn-eyed-girl81 said:


> I'm still with you Leslie. At this point, I'm waiting for it via Whispernet on principle. Because I really need one more thing to obsess about


Me too!


----------



## Jeff

ScottBooks said:


> Ooh, I like the sound of that. I thought I was being obstinate; instead I'm principled. Much better!


Danged Amazon; I wanted to be principled too. I'm really disappointed that my Kindle updated.


----------



## Guest

Darn, I didn't know it was my principles on the line when I updated manually.


----------



## Jesslyn

I still haven't gotten the update!  Arghhh!


----------



## Goofy370

Yes!! Finally getting the update as we speak. 
Going in to change my vote!!

Tracie


----------



## Leslie

I am at 1.0.8 and proud of it!

Why, I have no clue but it seems to be a principle thing! LOL

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie, the powers-that-be decided that you did not need the update as you will be getting a K2 double expedited. No need to update your FAQ, they want you to get to work on the new book.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> Leslie, the powers-that-be decided that you did not need the update as you will be getting a K2 double expedited. No need to update your FAQ, they want you to get to work on the new book.


Right, which I am doing as I type this....

Q: When was the Amazon Kindle 2 released?
A: On February 9, 2009, at a press conference held at the Morgan Library and Museum in New York City.

Q: Who was at the press conference?
A: Jeff Bezos and Stephen King. No, neither one dressed up. Stephen's kindle was pink.

L


----------



## nelamvr6

Tonight I came at my hotel after work and of course reached for my Kindle.  To my surprise, my custom DecalGirl screensaver did not greet me!

I checked settings, and sure enough I had been upgraded.  Now I have to wait until I get back home to re-install my screensaver!


----------



## MonaSW

That's odd, my screensaver stayed. Hope you get it back!


----------



## pidgeon92

My custom screensavers are still there as well.


----------



## Esther

Yeah! Finally it's here!

It updated from 1.0.4 to 1.2 just now via the whispernet interface. 

Here's what I did to make it finally notice me   though it may have just been my time...

Whispernet off, I ordered a sample from the webpage.  Then, turned whispernet on and clicked 'Check for new items'.  Got message that 'items downloaded'.
Went to Settings, and found that my 'Update your Kindle' menu item was no longer grayed out.  Clicked!

Going to change my vote...


----------



## ricky

Tyrella updated sometime between 11:30 and midnight.  Yay!!  Nice to delete from the Home Page.


----------



## Seamonkey

I consider myself to be principled AND proactive.

Since I installed, twice, I've gotten a strange message when I go to read The Amazon Daily blog, marked as new and it tells me I have nothing to read because I've marked too many topics off my list (that isn't the verbiage, but something along that line.)  I'm told to go and change something at  a link that doesn't work.  After fiddling around a few times I eventually get my blog back, but it is strange, I tell you, STRANGE.

I like the zoom function.


----------



## nelamvr6

I


MonaSW said:


> That's odd, my screensaver stayed. Hope you get it back!


I saved a copy, so I can re-install, but I don't have it here with me.


----------



## ScottBooks

Sometime in the wee hours of the morning (when all good little Kindles are fast asleep (with whispernet on)), the update fairy came.  I changed my vote .


----------



## meempdog

Still no 1.2!! Is there anything I can do to speed up the process?


----------



## meempdog

Suprise... just received update. Now if only I can figure out what this zoom feature that everyone is talking about.


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> Sometime in the wee hours of the morning (when all good little Kindles are fast asleep (with whispernet on)), the update fairy came. I changed my vote .


It's getting really lonely here in the 1.0.8 house -- but I am still here. I've had Whispernet on longer (5 days now) than it has been on in the entire time I've owned this Kindle!

L


----------



## Sofie

> It's getting really lonely here in the 1.0.8 house -- but I am still here. I've had Whispernet on longer (5 days now) than it has been on in the entire time I've owned this Kindle!


Your not alone, Leslie, the Update Fairy hasn't visited me yet either. I wonder what's going on. People in Wisconsin, Kansas, and Ohio have all gotten their updates. I'm in Illinois...I feel left out! 

Bluebell


----------



## rla1996

I've been trying to get the update since last week.  Every night before I go to bed I put Ramona on her charger and make sure whisper net is on.  All to no avail, until this morning.  I woke up and it finally happened  .  I was  starting to think that the lack of update was a probelm with Ramona because my co-worker, who got her Kindle after I got mine and was running the same version I was (1.1.1), got her update over the weekend and I was still waiting.  I'm happy to report that it was just a matter of waiting my turn.  Be patient, it will get here.  --I know easy for me to say when mines here now huh.

rla1996


----------



## Figment

Leslie said:


> It's getting really lonely here in the 1.0.8 house -- but I am still here. I've had Whispernet on longer (5 days now) than it has been on in the entire time I've owned this Kindle!
> 
> L


I share your pain...and also your "technique" for attempting to get the upgrade to download. It simply isn't happening. (Oh well, as a one Kindle person, I don't suppose I need to be able to synch to the last page read.)


----------



## stevene9

Leslie said:


> It's getting really lonely here in the 1.0.8 house -- but I am still here. I've had Whispernet on longer (5 days now) than it has been on in the entire time I've owned this Kindle!


Did you p*ss Amazon off. You are one of the greatest supporters pf the Kindle. This proves that no good deed goes unpunished. I feel for you Leslie. With warm thoughts,

Steve


----------



## sharyn

Leslie said:


> For all you folks who think you are "the last," you're wrong. I am and still not upgraded! Even when I tried to do it manually!


Me, too! It's very annoying...


----------



## Malibama

WOOHOO, I've changed my vote to upgraded on Tuesday, Feb 10 (at 7:42 am!)

I haven't even checked any of the features out yet, I just ran to my keyboard to tell y'all that I've been upgraded in Malibu, CA.

Any of my Los Angeles-area fellow Kindlers get the upgrade this morning?  It seems we were way behind the rest of the country.

Leslie, et al:  Still waiting for you, hang in there!


----------



## dollcrazy

I had to change my vote

My little update fairy arrived this morning too! I am now the proud owner of a K1 - 1.2.


----------



## Leslie

It happened! It happened! I don't know when...I was out taking my sick daughter home from school, Kindle in my purse, as usual. Turned it on, not expecting anything and then! Voila! 1.2! Yahoo!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOOHOOO


----------



## Leslie

Oh, I love delete with the backspace key! Great feature!

L


----------



## tlshaw

I love the zoom function with the new update. I have converted several pdf files for class, and some of them end up so small, I can't read on Kindra. I opened one today like that and tried the zoom, and it enlarged the print so I could actually read it. I love it. Since both of my classes this semester are using articles online, I can read all my articles on Kindra rather than my laptop. Now, if they would just add folders.


----------



## SongbirdVB

tlshaw said:


> I love the zoom function with the new update. I have converted several pdf files for class, and some of them end up so small, I can't read on Kindra. I opened one today like that and tried the zoom, and it enlarged the print so I could actually read it. I love it. Since both of my classes this semester are using articles online, I can read all my articles on Kindra rather than my laptop. Now, if they would just add folders.


Zoom? How do we do that? Or do I need to go back and read 24 pages of posts?

Until I saw the title of this post I didn't even realize there had been an update, but I do have it. I can only assume it happened on Sunday (2/ since that's when my custom screensaver went away.


----------



## Anne

Finally I was updated today


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

SongbirdVB said:


> Zoom? How do we do that? Or do I need to go back and read 24 pages of posts?
> 
> Until I saw the title of this post I didn't even realize there had been an update, but I do have it. I can only assume it happened on Sunday (2/ since that's when my custom screensaver went away.


 Aha! For every upside, there's a .....

Anyway, re the zoom-in feature, I just responded on that at the Amazon forums -- probably because it's my favorite feature of the update as some of my books are map-intensive and I like to see better the newspaper photos headlining some articles.

How:
Put your silver cursor next to an image (a photo or a map) and the cursor will lengthen to sort of include an entire image. At that point press the scroll button and the image will enlarge to fill the screen, sometimes being rotated to get fullest view.


----------



## Guest

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200226050&#features

New features and functions are listed here.


----------



## SongbirdVB

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Aha! For every upside, there's a .....
> 
> Anyway, re the zoom-in feature, I just responded on that at the Amazon forums -- probably because it's my favorite feature of the update as some of my books are map-intensive and I like to see better the newspaper photos headlining some articles.
> 
> How:
> Put your silver cursor next to an image (a photo or a map) and the cursor will lengthen to sort of include an entire image. At that point press the scroll button and the image will enlarge to fill the screen, sometimes being rotated to get fullest view.


Thanks fan! I saw the info on Amazon but it didn't say HOW to make it zoom. 'Preciate it!!


----------



## sharyn

Me, too -- finally!

Sharyn


----------



## Sofie

Mine updated at 10:30 a.m. central time today. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you re-download the User's Guide that came with your Kindle, you'll find it's updated with the new functions.

Ann


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

So my husband's replacement Kindle arrived today (his screen went all streaky on Sunday) and HE now has version 1.2.  And I am STILL stuck in 1.1ville with the "Check for updates" greyed out.  He's laughing at me.    He didn't even know there was an upgrade.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

AH!  Thank you Leslie, for mentioning the backspace delete shortcut.  And thank you Vampy for the link to the new stuff.  I couldn't figure out what was different with 1.2 since I barely got to play with 1.0.1 (or whatever it was)  I read that you would delete from the home screen but I couldn't figure it out....until now!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can also delete from within a "book".  For instance, I get the Washington Post every day. . . I read it and when I get to the end, I can just select menu and the bottom option is delete the book.  So if you finish something and want to delete it you don't need to go back to the home page to do it.

Ann


----------



## Mikuto

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You can also delete from within a "book". For instance, I get the Washington Post every day. . . I read it and when I get to the end, I can just select menu and the bottom option is delete the book. So if you finish something and want to delete it you don't need to go back to the home page to do it.
> 
> Ann


I had no idea! Even better! Finish a sample, dislike it, delete it, all without leaving the sample. I love the convenience!


----------



## Guest

That is really nice to know. Thanks, Anne


----------



## Kathy

I still haven't upgraded. I went to the Amazon site and realized that you need to be in sleep mode to get the upgrade. It may have been posted already, but wanted to pass that on for those that may have missed it like I did. I'm going to leave the Whispernet on tonight while charging my Kindle and see if it updates. If not, I'll try to update using the usb connection.


----------



## ricky

That's how I got my update, by leaving the Whispernet on, and putting her to sleep.  It took a while but it worked.  Good Luck...


----------



## stevene9

OK - it's 6:07am EST on 2/13/09. Is there anyone capable of receiving whispernet who has NOT been updated?


----------

